# ¿Hombre o mujer?



## JPVillanueva

Ayer estaba con unas amigas debatiendo sobre género y sexualidad, cuando una de ellas me pregunto: ¿Como sabes que eres hombre? La verdad es que me costo responder y la mayoria de las preguntas me fueron razonablemente rebatidas. ¿Porque tengo pene?¿Porque me gustan las mujeres?¿Porque no me gusta ir de compras?...

La verdad que no me quedo muy claro porque soy hombre.
Se han preguntado ustedes porque son hombres o mujeres?


----------



## mjscott

Soy mujer porque tengo dos cromosomas X en mi ADN.
Usted es hombre porque tiene una cromosoma X y una cromosoma Y en su ADN.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Je je je je... en el sentido más amplio y claro:
Ser hombre o mujer se debe al sexo biológico que te ha dado la naturaleza, de ninguna manera tiene que ver con que te guste o no ir de compras o las mujeres o los autos.
Sí tiene que ver con que tengas un aparato reproductor masculino o femenino.
El rol e identidad sexual son algo que nada tiene que ver. Puedes ser hombre gay o mujer lesbiana y la preferencia, rol, identidad, etc., no restan o suman características de "ser hombre" o "ser mujer".
Eres hombre porque así naciste aunque te gusten otros hombres o te gusten las mujeres. Eres mujer porque naciste mujer aunque te guste hacer la mecánica de tu auto o te guste cuidar de las flores del jardin.
Saludos
Tggr


----------



## anapascualina

mjscott said:
			
		

> Soy mujer porque tengo dos cromosomas X en mi ADN.
> Usted es hombre porque tiene una cromosoma X y una cromosoma Y en su ADN.


¿ENtonces tu biologia determina tu género?
Y los intrasexuales que son?


----------



## JPVillanueva

mjscott said:
			
		

> Soy mujer porque tengo dos cromosomas X en mi ADN.
> Usted es hombre porque tiene una cromosoma X y una cromosoma Y en su ADN.


 
 Tengo un AMIGO  q la biologia le ha dado dos cromosomas X, pero el se considera chico y a efectos sociale es un chico.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

anapascualina said:
			
		

> ¿ENtonces tu biologia determina tu género?
> Y los intrasexuales que son?


 
No, Anapascualina. Creo que te confundes, la biología determina tu sexo. El genero no está determinado por ella.
Los transexuales y trasgéneros son hombres (mayormente) que han determinado cambiar sus órganos sexuales (ojo, "órganos sexuales" *no son* el aparato reproductor, éste no es posible cambiarlo ). Siguen siendo hombres que han hecho modificaciones.
Es como decir que a un perro le disfrazas de elefante. Le compras el atuendo de elefante y se lo pones. Ahora se ve como un elefante, pero ¿es uno?
No lo creo... sigue siendo un perro aunque por fuera luzca como un elefante  (es tonto, pero funciona como ejemplo aquí)
Un hombre por más que se ponga o quite "sus cositas" sigue siendo hombre hasta la muerte aunque en lo social, afectivo y sexual su rol e identidad sean otros.
(Sólo mi opinión)


----------



## cuchuflete

Yo soy elefante famélico, masculino, y con jardín de flores que adoro.
Mis amigos me dicen que soy hombre, porque no aguanto las compras, tengo bigotes y tal....
La verdad es que nací cafetera eléctrica, pero mis padres querían un hijo, así que me han criado así. 

En serio, es cuestión de biología.


----------



## anapascualina

Y que es del caso de una niñ@ que al nacer, como NO tiene pene, le atibuyen que es una niña. Ella es criada y socializada como una niña, pero llega la pubertad y el periodo no viene... Asi que sus padres la llevan al ginecólogo y  descubren que ella no tiene vagina. Le hacen mayores pruebas y descrubren que biológicamente es un chico. PERO ELLA NO SE SIENTE COMO UN CHICO. Por supuesto que para ella (porque para mi es una chica a pesar del cromosoma Y)es un trauma, lo unico que repite es que no puede ser, que ella es una chica, que quiere, TIENE que ser madre. Creo que tenía 16 años, y pesar de la oposición de sus padres ella sigue manisfestando que quiere una vagina (con los riesgos que conlleva)..


Tengo la cita por algún lado de mi escritorio!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Con el riesgo de estar hablando pura tontería, pienso que ella es un chico, pero por motivos agenos a ella (incluso a sus padres) ha crecido con un rol femenino. Pero "biológicamente" no es una mujer...


----------



## Summer_rose

Primero decir que mi opinión también es que ser hombre o mujer es una cuestión genética, determinada por los cromosomas.

Con respecto al ejemplo que pone _anapascualina,_ creo que simplemente es un ejemplo de "condicionamiento ambiental". Es decir, esa persona se siente como una chica porque durante toda su vida, su entorno le ha asignado ese papel. Del mismo modo, si no enseñamos a hablar a un niño, de mayor no sabrá hablar...y eso no significa que sea mudo.

Mucho respeto no obstante para todas las opiniones. Saludos.


----------



## anapascualina

Entonces tampoco un hombre puesto que no tiene pene, y el pene es el indicador por excelencia de la atribución sexual. noo?



			
				tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Con el riesgo de estar hablando pura tontería, pienso que ella es un chico, pero por motivos agenos a ella (incluso a sus padres) ha crecido con un rol femenino. Pero "biológicamente" no es una mujer...


----------



## JPVillanueva

Hola, una pregunta, que espero que me podais responder, porque he empezado la conversacion y estoy perdido.
Si el ser hombre o mujer esta condicionado por los cromosomas, como puede un hombre sentirse mujer o una mujer hombre. ??? Espero haberme explicado bien.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

anapascualina said:
			
		

> Entonces tampoco un hombre puesto que no tiene pene, y el pene es el indicador por excelencia de la atribución sexual. noo?


 
Mmmm... como mencionaba hace un par de posts, el órgano sexual *no es *el aparato reproductor... El pene es sólo parte de él y esta expuesto, el resto del sistema reproductor no lo está.
No soy médico ni mucho menos, pero si el médico ha diagnosticado que el aparato reproductor es másculino (aún sin el órgano expuesto) asumo que es un chico...


----------



## Summer_rose

Bueno, en mi opinión que un hombre se sienta mujer o viceversa es posible porque mente y cuerpo son cosas muy distintas...Recuerdo que un amigo médico me comentó que hay documentados casos de personas que creían estar ciegas y de hecho, cuando eran sometidas a tests, demostraban no ver nada...y sin embargo sus ojos estaban perfectamente sanos.

Así, aunque fisiológicamente (por cuestiones hormonales y demás) un hombre debería sentirse como un hombre, si mentalmente está convencido de que es una mujer, yo creo que puede sentirse totalmente como una mujer.


----------



## anapascualina

Entonces las mujeres castradas que son?? puesto que no tienen organo reproductor femenino?? 



			
				tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Mmmm... como mencionaba hace un par de posts, el órgano sexual *no es *el aparato reproductor... El pene es sólo parte de él y esta expuesto, el resto del sistema reproductor no lo está.
> No soy médico ni mucho menos, pero si el médico ha diagnosticado que el aparato reproductor es másculino (aún sin el órgano expuesto) asumo que es un chico...


----------



## Summer_rose

Mujeres castradas, hombres sin pene, personas hermafroditas...al final, XX o XY, independientemente de órganos sexuales internos o externos.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

JPVillanueva said:
			
		

> Hola, una pregunta, que espero que me podais responder, porque he empezado la conversacion y estoy perdido.
> Si el ser hombre o mujer esta condicionado por los cromosomas, como puede un hombre sentirse mujer o una mujer hombre. ??? Espero haberme explicado bien.


 
JP, quizá el thread "origen del homosexualismo" que se trató hace poco pueda ayudarte un poco...



			
				anapascualina said:
			
		

> Entonces las mujeres castradas que son?? puesto que no tienen organo reproductor femenino??


 
¡Dios mío!, ¡qué horror!, sabía de hombres castrados pero no de mujeres... no se cual sea el proceso, confieso mi ignorancia en el tema. Pero si les extraen tooodo el aparato reproductor no tengo la más remota idea de que sean  
Anapascualina, ¡vaya que me has puesto a pensar   !


----------



## gisele73

Las mujeres castradas tienen el aparato reproductor, lo que les cortan es el clítoris. Es terrible que esas prácticas se sigan haciendo en algunos países. Una vez pasaron por televisión, en el noticiero (cuando vivía en Lima) la castración a una niña en Irán, por supuesto que no lo vi, que horrible!!.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Las mujeres castradas tienen el aparato reproductor, lo que les cortan es el clítoris. Es terrible que esas prácticas se sigan haciendo en algunos países. Una vez pasaron por televisión, en el noticiero (cuando vivía en Lima) la castración a una niña en Irán, por supuesto que no lo vi, que horrible!!.


 
Oh... sí, sí... ahora sé a qué se refiere Anapascualina...
También he sabido de eso, lo cortan con una piedra filosa, también cosen los labios... pero entonces no deja de tener sistema reproductor, no deja de ser mujer... Creo yo.


----------



## JPVillanueva

gracias por tu informacion tigger uhuhu


----------



## anapascualina

¿Entonces reducimos la esencia de una persona a los cromosomas? Actitudes, forma de percibir la vida, creencias, comportamiento , etc ¿Todo se reduce a biología?  También decían los biólogos que las personas de color tenían la masa cerebral más pequeña. Y Freud sugería que el clítoris de las mujeres debería ser amputado.


----------



## anapascualina

NO Gisele, 
Yo me refiero a castración: extración de los ovarios y/ o aparato reproductor femenino.
Tu te estás refiriendo a la ablación del clitoris.
El término castración es ampliamente debatido en el foro: menopause and castration the same



			
				gisele73 said:
			
		

> Las mujeres castradas tienen el aparato reproductor, lo que les cortan es el clítoris. Es terrible que esas prácticas se sigan haciendo en algunos países. Una vez pasaron por televisión, en el noticiero (cuando vivía en Lima) la castración a una niña en Irán, por supuesto que no lo vi, que horrible!!.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

anapascualina said:
			
		

> ¿Entonces reducimos la esencia de una persona a los cromosomas? Actitudes, forma de percibir la vida, creencias, comportamiento , etc ¿Todo se reduce a biología? También decían los biólogos que las personas de color tenían la masa cerebral más pequeña. Y Freud sugería que el clítoris de las mujeres debería ser amputado.


 
No, no, no... no tomemos el camino de la mala interpretación...
Yo he tratado de dejar claro que el rol e identidad sexual no tiene nada que ver con lo genético.
Un hombre puede asumirse y adjudicarse un rol femenino, no deja de ser hombre, su identidad es femenina (actitudes, forma de percibir la vida, creencias, comportamiento, etc.)
No se cómo expresarlo, pero son cosas distintas...


----------



## anapascualina

¿Pues entonces intenta explicarme que es ser hombre? Si una cosa es el género y otro el sexo???


			
				tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> No, no, no... no tomemos el camino de la mala interpretación...
> Yo he tratado de dejar claro que el rol e identidad sexual no tiene nada que ver con lo genético.
> Un hombre puede asumirse y adjudicarse un rol femenino, no deja de ser hombre, su identidad es femenina (actitudes, forma de percibir la vida, creencias, comportamiento, etc.)
> No se cómo expresarlo, pero son cosas distintas...


----------



## luar

anapascualina said:
			
		

> ¿Pues entonces intenta explicarme que es ser hombre? Si una cosa es el género y otro el sexo???


 
Sí, una cosa es el sexo y otra es el género. El sexo se refiere a lo puramente biológico. Un hombre es hombre tanto en Perú, como en China, esto no cambia de acuerdo a las culturas. Sin embargo el género lo constituyen las actitudes, formas de pensar, sentir, actuar que una determinada sociedad asigna a un ser humano según sea hombre o mujer. Siendo así, la misma persona que ha nacido hombre en Perú o en China podría manifestar, expresar su masculinidad de una manera diferente, de acuerdo a la sociedad donde se encuentra, debido a estos constructos sociales.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mmmmm... veamos:

*hombre*

m. Ser racional perteneciente al género humano, caracterizado por su inteligencia y lenguaje articulado:
a veces la acción del hombre degrada el planeta.
Persona de *sexo masculino*:
la anatomía del hombre es diferente a la de la mujer.
*sexo *


m.* biol.* Condición orgánica que distingue al macho de la hembra en los seres humanos,los animales y las plantas:
sexo masculino,femenino.
*Género*

m. Conjunto, grupo con características comunes:
género humano.
 *rol *


m. Papel que desempeña una persona o grupo en cualquier actividad:
el nuevo fichaje está funcionando muy bien en el rol de organizador del juego.
Lista o nómina:
no pudo pasar porque no estaba en el rol de personal autorizado.
Conducta que un grupo espera de un miembro en una situación determinada:
ha adoptado el rol de consejero sentimental de la pandilla.

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid


----------



## anapascualina

Hola de nuevo 
Sinceramente creo que las definiciones ofenderian seriamente a los transexuales.  Que pese a tener cromosomas Y, se sienten mujeres y son femeninos. 
No debemos caer en el reduccionismo de las definiciones, al menos cuando referimos a temas tan abstractos.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

anapascualina said:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo
> Sinceramente creo que las definiciones ofenderian seriamente a los transexuales. Que pese a tener cromosomas Y, se sienten mujeres y son femeninos.
> No debemos caer en el reduccionismo de las definiciones, al menos cuando referimos a temas tan abstractos.


 
Bueno, pero ellos lo sienten en sí mismos...
He sabido de gente que se cree ave, Napoleón Bonaparte, Dios, etc. Según la teoría que planteas, entonces ellos son realmente un ave, Napoleón Bonaparte y Dios.
Creo que la percepción que cada uno tenga de sí mismo no define su naturaleza *humana *(la ideología quizá si)
Y no, no soy cerrado ni intransigente, mucho menos pretendo ofender a ningun@. Pero tampoco puedo/puedes/pueden cambiar a la naturaleza...
 
PD: Respeto m-u-c-h-í-s-i-m-o  la postura de cada quien y sobre todo la vida que cada quien decida tener. Es lo mínimo que puedo ofrecer y pedir


----------



## JPVillanueva

Cambiando un poco de tema.

Hola de nuevo, me gustaria preguntaros, otra pregunta que la que hablamos. Por ejemplo: soy chico, y estoy saliendo con una chica de la que estoy realmente enamorado, la quiero mucho despues de una larga relacion y le pido que nos casemos, entonces ella me dice que tiene q contarme algo, y me dice que antes era un hopmbre y que se cambio de sexo, que no me lo habia dicho antes por miedo. 
¿Cual seria vuestra reaccion? Yo, desde mi punto de vista, no romperia la relacion, porque estoy enamorado de esa persona y la quiero.
Entonces, soy gay por mantener relaciones con un hombre aunque este operado???


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

JPVillanueva said:
			
		

> Cambiando un poco de tema.
> 
> Hola de nuevo, me gustaria preguntaros, otra pregunta que la que hablamos. Por ejemplo: soy chico, y estoy saliendo con una chica de la que estoy realmente enamorado, la quiero mucho despues de una larga relacion y le pido que nos casemos, entonces ella me dice que tiene q contarme algo, y me dice que antes era un hopmbre y que se cambio de sexo, que no me lo habia dicho antes por miedo.
> ¿Cual seria vuestra reaccion? Yo, desde mi punto de vista, no romperia la relacion, porque estoy enamorado de esa persona y la quiero.
> Entonces, soy gay por mantener relaciones con un hombre aunque este operado???


 
Ja ja ja ja ja
¿de dónde sacas estas preguntas tan... mmm... ocurrentes?
No se que haría... quizá rompería, pero no por el hecho de quién es o qué es (hombre o mujer) rompería por haberme mentido de tal manera.
El hecho es que -dejando atras la mentira- si realmente es amor no me importaría, sería como romper porque es pobre o de otra religión. Me enamoré de ell/él por cómo es como persona...
Lo de que si serías o no gay... yo creo que no, tu te enamoraste de alguien a quien asumes y respetas y amas como mujer, no de un hombre. Hoy para ti es una mujer, no un hombre. Creo que te asumirías como gay en el momento en que defines que también te gustan otros hombres y ya no otras mujeres...
Bueno, eso pienso


----------



## ampurdan

No, evidentemente no lo eres (en cualquier caso bisexual si te gustan tanto hombres como mujeres).

Yo no creo que tengamos que reducir la cuestión a la biología. El sexo tiene una definición social, cambiante en cada cultura, en cierto modo independiente de la biología. Llamamos hombre a quien asume unos comportamientos y mujer a quien asume otros. Esto es propio de hombres, esto es propio de mujeres. Se puede ser más hombre sin necesidad de tener más cromosomas Y y se puede ser más femenina sin que tengas X en tu ADN como para montar un negocio.

Afortunadamente, de un tiempo a esta parte, algunas sociedades han hecho una crítica de lo absurdo que es la asignación de esos roles y del ser más o menos de un determinado sexo, ello no quita que la sociedad siga asignando esos papeles. 

El sexo aparente lo conforman una serie de cualidades físicas que no se reducen al órgano sexual y que tienen mucho que ver con la constitución física, la voz etc. El sexo aparente es el que importa para la vida social, independientemente de los cromosomas. De manera que si alguien parece una mujer, se siente mujer y quiere aparecer como una mujer, aunque tenga cromosomas XY, la ley, la sociedad y las personas que la quieren la deben considerar como una mujer...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Ampurdan said:
			
		

> El sexo aparente lo conforman una serie de cualidades físicas que no se reducen al órgano sexual y que tienen mucho que ver con la constitución física, la voz etc. El sexo aparente es el que importa para la vida social, independientemente de los cromosomas. De manera que si alguien parece una mujer, se siente mujer y quiere aparecer como una mujer, aunque tenga cromosomas XY, la ley, la sociedad y las personas que la quieren la deben considerar como una mujer...


Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que debe ser respetada y querida como tal, pero en realidad y por naturaleza sigue siendo hombre, aunque su rol ahora sea de mujer.
Conozco a alguien muy cercano y gay que se asume como un hombre que tiene relaciones sexuales con otro hombre y le molesta de sobremanera que alguien diga que es menos "hombre" que otros porque no tiene relaciones con chicas, o que le hablen como si fuera una mujer, no le gusta ser amanerado/afeminado. Habrá a quien le guste ser afemidado y que le traten como mujer, eso es parte de su identidad y no de su naturaleza biologica.
De ésta base parten mis comentarios... 
¿Qué le vamos a hacer?


----------



## ampurdan

La verdad, el caso de los gays tiene poco que ver, a mi entender. Son hombres, algunos pueden ser afeminados, otros no. Hay heterosexuales afeminados también...

El hecho es que si alguien con cromosomas XX se siente como un hombre y adopta la apariencia física y cultural de un hombre en su determinada sociedad (independientemente de si prefiere acostarse con hombres, con mujeres o con ardillas voladoras), yo le llamo hombre.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Vuelvo, entonces, a mi ejemplo tonto del perro y el elefante...
¿El perro entonces habrá de ser ahora un elefante?
Aquel que se cree, comporta y viste como Napoleón, es Napoleón?
Sigo sin estar convencido...


----------



## ampurdan

Napoleón sólo puede haber uno en la historia, por suerte o por desgracia. Es una persona en particular, no un género.
El perro y el elefante son demasiado distintos como para que jamás uno de ellos pudiese pasar por el otro. 
Lo que quiero decir es que los cromosomas no son más que "un factor" para la determinación del sexo. En el siglo XIII no sabían nada de cromosomas y, sin embargo, tenían sus métodos de averiguar el sexo de las personas. De hecho, yo nunca pregunto por los cromosomas de una persona para saber su sexo. Le observo. Algunas veces me resulta realmente difícil de saber, pero en el 99'9% de los casos no.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Se han refutado con inteligencia cada una de mis respuestas y han hecho preguntas muy inteligentes, me retiro para no crear un Chat (también, lo acepto, me he quedado sin respuestas a tan brillantes comentarios)
Saludos y nos escribimos


----------



## anapascualina

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Ja ja ja ja ja
> Me enamoré de ell/él por cómo es como persona...
> Lo de que si serías o no gay... yo creo que no, tu te enamoraste de alguien a quien asumes y respetas y amas como mujer, no de un hombre. Hoy para ti es una mujer, no un hombre.
> 
> Entonces, hombre o mujer según tus palabras no viene determinado por los dichosos cromosomas!


----------



## anapascualina

ampurdan said:
			
		

> De hecho, yo nunca pregunto por los cromosomas de una persona para saber su sexo. Le observo. Algunas veces me resulta realmente difícil de saber, pero en el 99'9% de los casos no.


Hola de nuevo ..
Estoy bastante de acuerdillo contigo y mi pregunta es, ¿cuándo tienes dificultad para atribuir el sexo de una persona, en qué te basas?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

anapascualina said:
			
		

> tigger_uhuhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja ja ja ja ja
> Me enamoré de ell/él por cómo es como persona...
> Lo de que si serías o no gay... yo creo que no, tu te enamoraste de alguien a quien asumes y respetas y amas como mujer, no de un hombre. Hoy para ti es una mujer, no un hombre.
> 
> Entonces, hombre o mujer según tus palabras no viene determinado por los dichosos cromosomas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi querida e inteligentísima Anapascualina... me vas a volver loco con tus astutas preguntas ja ja ja
> Vaya que cabe el señalamiento que he puesto "hoy para ti es una mujer", en haber puesto "para ti" encuentro mi salvación.
> Con "para ti" quiero decir que tú mismo lo ves así, aunque no sea real, aunque la biología de la persona diga lo contrario.
Click to expand...


----------



## ampurdan

anapascualina said:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo ..
> Estoy bastante de acuerdillo contigo y mi pregunta es, ¿cuándo tienes dificultad para atribuir el sexo de una persona, en qué te basas?


 
A veces, cuando voy por la calle y me dedico a observar a alguien, me doy cuenta de que tiene una apariencia física y una vestimenta tan neutra, unos andares tan indefinidos, que no sabría decir si es hombre o mujer... Me refiero a eso...


----------



## Alundra

Yo creo que opino como Tigger... el que nace como hombre, creo que será hombre toda la vida... no sólo es el cromosoma, es el conjunto en sí... por muchos rasgos de anatomía que se quieran cambiar... hay glándulas y hormonas que no desaparecen totalmente (yo no soy médico pero creo que el cuerpo humano es demasiado complejo y he visto bastantes documentales como para saber que interiormente los componentes masculinos y femeninos no se reducen a cuatro operaciones).... yo creo que un hombre no puede ocultar que es un hombre totalmente... ni una mujer que es una mujer... creo que siempre quedará algo de lo que es en esencia por más que lo quieran ocultar... 

De hecho... ¿Por qué la chica con la que sale JPVillanueva le cuenta que antes era hombre si realmente siente que es una mujer por completo? Porque si no se notara en absoluto... ¿Creéis que lo confesaría?


En fin...esto es sólo mi opinión.
Alundra.


----------



## anapascualina

Si, si te entiendo perfectamente. ¿Pero en esos casos en que te basas para dilucidar si es hombre o mujer? tengo una profesora que dice que le encanta "sembrar" la duda en la gente. Dice que la gente por la calle la mira dos veces y comentan de ello.
Como crees que te dirigirias a una persona de la que no estás seguro si es hombre o mujer, mejor dicho, si no sabes  si es femenin@ o masculin@?


----------



## ampurdan

anapascualina said:
			
		

> Si, si te entiendo perfectamente. ¿Pero en esos casos en que te basas para dilucidar si es hombre o mujer? tengo una profesora que dice que le encanta "sembrar" la duda en la gente. Dice que la gente por la calle la mira dos veces y comentan de ello.
> Como crees que te dirigirias a una persona de la que no estás seguro si es hombre o mujer, mejor dicho, si no sabes si es femenin@ o masculin@?


 
Pues estaría en un aprieto, sin duda, supongo que evitaría usar adjetivos y sustantivos referidos a aquella persona y si no me quedara más remedio, pronunciaria una cosa a medio camino entre la "a" y la "o".


----------



## ampurdan

Alundra said:
			
		

> Yo creo que opino como Tigger... el que nace como hombre, creo que será hombre toda la vida... no sólo es el cromosoma, es el conjunto en sí... por muchos rasgos de anatomía que se quieran cambiar... hay glándulas y hormonas que no desaparecen totalmente (yo no soy médico pero creo que el cuerpo humano es demasiado complejo y he visto bastantes documentales como para saber que interiormente los componentes masculinos y femeninos no se reducen a cuatro operaciones).... yo creo que un hombre no puede ocultar que es un hombre totalmente... ni una mujer que es una mujer... creo que siempre quedará algo de lo que es en esencia por más que lo quieran ocultar...
> 
> De hecho... ¿Por qué la chica con la que sale JPVillanueva le cuenta que antes era hombre si realmente siente que es una mujer por completo? Porque si no se notara en absoluto... ¿Creéis que lo confesaría?
> 
> 
> En fin...esto es sólo mi opinión.
> Alundra.


 
Bueno, no creo que eso sea un argumento. La chica lo cuenta porque ella cree que es una cosa que tiene que saber la otra persona si van a tener que compartir sus vidas... 

En fin, no te discuto que sea imposible convertir a el físico de un peludo macho cabrío en el de una delicada princesa de cuento de hadas... Sin embargo, hay muchos estados físicos entre esos dos extremos irreales. Hay hombres que nacen con muchas característica femeninas y mujeres con características físicas parecidas a las de los hombres.

Independientemente de si tienen todas las características que un médico decida establecer para determinar el sexo, lo importante es su rol social como hombre o como mujer.


----------



## JPVillanueva

A ver si me explico bien.
Ella no se lo dice antes por miedo a que la deje(como dije) Se lo dice porque le pide que se case con el, entonces ella siente q es el momento de decirselo( antes de que el se de cuenta) ya que podria querer tener hijos. Ella en ningun momento tiene nada que de ha pensar que fue un hombre. Espero haberme explicaqdo bien.


----------



## ampurdan

Si no se notara en absoluto y ella creyera que era una cosa que su compañero debía saber, lo podría haber confesado o no... Pero eso no tiene nada que ver en como se sienta ella con respecto a su sexo.


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Lo que quiero decir es que los cromosomas no son más que "un factor" para la determinación del sexo. En el siglo XIII no sabían nada de cromosomas y, sin embargo, tenían sus métodos de averiguar el sexo de las personas. De hecho, yo nunca pregunto por los cromosomas de una persona para saber su sexo. Le observo. Algunas veces me resulta realmente difícil de saber, pero en el 99'9% de los casos no.


 
Exacto, he encontrado los criterios que existen para establecer el sexo de una persona:

- criterio cromosómico (una persona puede ser XX, XXX, XY, XXY, XYY, X0)
- criterio gonadal (ovarios o testículos)
- criterio sexo genital (vagina, labios... o pene, bolsa escrotal...)
- criterio hormonal (estrógenos o andrógenos)
- criterio somático (cuerpo de mujer o cuerpo de hombre -- pechos, pelo...)
- criterio psíquico (sexo que se atribuye uno mismo)
- criterio social (sexo que le atribuye la sociedad)
- criterio civil (sexo que figura en el registro civil)

Tigger, me la impresión que el único motivo por el cual no estás de acuerdo con anapascualina, almenos en parte, es por la definición de sexo (he leído vuestra discusión). No sé si la definición de sexo que da la RAE es adecuada o no.

saludos


----------



## Alundra

Ampurdan said:
			
		

> Bueno, no creo que eso sea un argumento.


 

Eso es muy subjetivo. No lo será para ti ¿Por qué? ¿Me lo puedes explicar por favor? No entiendo porqué no puede ser un argumento  ni porqué esa actitud ofensiva nada más empezar un mensaje... creo que lo que dije es bastante coherente...

De hecho, creo que el mismo JPVillanueva con su comentario:



			
				JPVillanueva said:
			
		

> Ella no se lo dice antes por miedo a que la deje(como dije) Se lo dice porque le pide que se case con el, entonces ella siente q es el momento de decirselo*( antes de que el se de cuenta) ya que podria querer tener hijos*.


 
Da toda la razón a "mi argumento"...
Y es más... creo que si ella hubiera podido tener hijos (cosa que no puede hacer porque *no es una mujer*) no se lo hubiera dicho... (bueno... casi 99.9 segura) 

Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

JPVillanueva said:
			
		

> Ella en ningun momento tiene nada que de ha pensar que fue un hombre. Espero haberme explicaqdo bien.


 
Perfectamente  . 

Por supuesto que tengo mi opinión sobre el tema, pero respeto la opinión de cada uno, y opino que el hecho de que naciera hombre no le debe importar si realmente la quiere. 

Alundra.


----------



## ampurdan

Alundra, "no creo que eso sea un argumento". No veo que haya nada ofensivo en esa frase.

El hecho de que ella quiera contar que antes tenía más atributos masculinos y que la sociedad la consideró un hombre durante un tiempo... O que ella misma se veía como un hombre a desagrado... El hecho de que fuera madre a los quince años, que tuviese relaciones sexuales con personas de ambos sexos a la vez o lo que sea... Todo eso, ella lo puede contar o no antes del matrimonio. Peron ello no es una prueba de que es un hombre.


----------



## Alundra

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Alundra, "no creo que eso sea un argumento". No veo que haya nada ofensivo en esa frase.
> 
> El hecho de que ella quiera contar que antes tenía más atributos masculinos y que la sociedad la consideró un hombre durante un tiempo... O que ella misma se veía como un hombre a desagrado... El hecho de que fuera madre a los quince años, que tuviese relaciones sexuales con personas de ambos sexos a la vez o lo que sea... Todo eso, ella lo puede contar o no antes del matrimonio. Peron ello no es una prueba de que es un hombre.


 
Pues yo creo que sí. Es cuestión de opiniones. Si fuera una mujer por completo, no tendría que pensar en confesar, ni antes, ni después.

Si tienes algo que no puedes ocultar y quieres una relación sincera, lo menos que puedes hacer es contarlo. Si ella cuenta que antes fue hombre es porque de algún modo, no puede ocultarlo (como el tema de los hijos)

Yo no me planteé decirle a mi marido nunca que soy una mujer. Ni antes, ni después.

Alundra.


----------



## anapascualina

Yo 
sinceramente creo que la definición de hombre no se puede reducir a la biología. Parece que reducimos a las personas a sus capacidades reproductoras básicamente. El cuerpon es materia orgánica, pero es también un objeto que adquiere significado social, localización social (en china se considera que hay tres géneros) a través de las prácticas cotidianas, que a su vez pueden afectar a la salud del cuerpo.
Si un hombre de pequeño es socializado totalmente como una mujer, puede que hasta los rasgos fisicos se le "afinen", no obstante hay mujeres muy angróginas, y hombres con cara de niña; puede que sudore más, que tenga mucho bello (hay mujeres con desarreglos hormonales que tienen mucho bello), el tono de voz tambíen se puede "adaptar", no se, son unos ejemplos. Si biológicamente sería un hombre, pero los humanos no somos mera biología.
Buena manera de empezar la mañana eh?
¡BUenos días!


----------



## anapascualina

*Andróginas,* :S


----------



## cirrus

mmm muy interesante este hilo. Tengo un amigo que nació con genitales que fueron difíciles de interpretar – según el punto de vista o tenía pene pequeño o clitoris grande.  Sus padres l@ criaron como chica hasta tener unos siete años, luego tomaron la decisión de que la vida l@ sería más fácil si fuese macho.  No lo conocí cuando era teenager, me cuenta que su vida entonces le fue fatal con mucha terapia y varios intentos de suicidio por lo difícil que le fue contestar las cuestiones que tanto el mismo como la gente a su alrededor se le iba poniendo sobre su identidad.  
 
De todas formas el se bautizo hombre gay.  Lo que el me comentaba sobre su experiencia fue la importancia desproporcional que la sociedad pone en no ser mujer.  Si vas al diccionario y pones afeminado mira la abundancia de sinónimos despectivos.  Es que tenemos miedo a nuestras madres, o a todas las mujeres?  A qué se debe este miedo?


----------



## ampurdan

Alundra said:
			
		

> Pues yo creo que sí. Es cuestión de opiniones.


 
Pues en eso estoy de acuerdo contigo, es cuestión de opiniones. El sexo, en gran parte, lo atribuye la sociedad. Tú opinas que es un hombre, yo opino que es una mujer.



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Si fuera una mujer por completo, no tendría que pensar en confesar, ni antes, ni después.


 Bueno, quizá confiesa porque no es una mujer convencional. Confiesa porque quizá no se adecúe al tipo de mujer que su compañero puede tener en mente y si él llega a descubrir su "inconvencionalidad" puede que se sienta muy incómodo (aunque no tiene por qué).



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Si tienes algo que no puedes ocultar y quieres una relación sincera, lo menos que puedes hacer es contarlo. Si ella cuenta que antes fue hombre es porque de algún modo, no puede ocultarlo (como el tema de los hijos)


 Ahí vuelvo a estar de acuerdo contigo, pero lo que quería decir en mi primera contestación, es que esto no me parece un argumento para justificar que es un hombre... Quizá alguna vez fue un hombre, quizá sólo lo ha sido por alguna característica somática, aunque no todas... Me parece injusto echarle en cara a esa persona su elección de comunicar a su pareja antiguos problemas de identidad sexual para negarle su presente identidad sexual.



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Yo no me planteé decirle a mi marido nunca que soy una mujer. Ni antes, ni después.


 Bueno, quizás afortunadamente tú no naciste con problemas de identidad sexual o con un sexo más o menos indefinido...

Perdon si te he ofendido en algo de lo que he dicho. Yo no creo haberlo hecho y no es ni mucho menos mi intención. Respeto tu opinión pero no la comparto en algunos puntos.

Un saludo.


----------



## anapascualina

Alundra, no pretendo ser ofensiva
Y puede que hable por hablar porque no te conozco
Pero cuando hablamos en los términos con los que tú lo haces da la sensación de que nunca nos cuestionamos el por qué de las cosas. 
Yo por ejemplo antes de hacer lo que hago y conocer la gente que conozco nunca me había interrogado a mi misma.
Probablemente porque soy blanca, europea, heterosexual y de clase media... *soy parte de la norma*. Nunca he sido discriminada por cuestiones de razo, religión o sexo.
Aunque queramos, no podemos llegar a imaginar lo que la novia de JP. puede llegar a sentir. Solo ella conoce el ostracismo y el estigma social que su condición conlleva.
A veces, tus principios solo son eso, se quedan en agua de borrajas. Porque las personas somos seres sociales. Las personas no valen sino por el grupo y el lugar exacto en el que se encuentra. Se le califica de acuerdo con ese lugar y NO tiene realidad sino por él y por el papel que les acordado: Si eres mujer, tienes cromosoma X, vagina y eres femenina; si eres hombre, tienes que tener todos los requisitos: cromosoma Y, pene y ser masculino, de lo contrario no encajas en las percepciones sociales....
Uffff 



quote=Alundra]Pues yo creo que sí. Es cuestión de opiniones. Si fuera una mujer por completo, no tendría que pensar en confesar, ni antes, ni después.

Si tienes algo que no puedes ocultar y quieres una relación sincera, lo menos que puedes hacer es contarlo. Si ella cuenta que antes fue hombre es porque de algún modo, no puede ocultarlo (como el tema de los hijos)

Yo no me planteé decirle a mi marido nunca que soy una mujer. Ni antes, ni después.

Alundra.[/quote]


----------



## ampurdan

cirrus said:
			
		

> mmm muy interesante este hilo. Tengo un amigo que nació con genitales que fueron difíciles de interpretar – según el punto de vista o tenía pene pequeño o clitoris grande. Sus padres l@ criaron como chica hasta tener unos siete años, luego tomaron la decisión de que la vida l@ sería más fácil si fuese macho. No lo conocí cuando era teenager, me cuenta que su vida entonces le fue fatal con mucha terapia y varios intentos de suicidio por lo difícil que le fue contestar las cuestiones que tanto el mismo como la gente a su alrededor se le iba poniendo sobre su identidad.
> 
> De todas formas el se bautizo hombre gay. Lo que el me comentaba sobre su experiencia fue la importancia desproporcional que la sociedad pone en no ser mujer. Si vas al diccionario y pones afeminado mira la abundancia de sinónimos despectivos. Es que tenemos miedo a nuestras madres, o a todas las mujeres? A qué se debe este miedo?


 
Bueno, lo mismo ocurre al revés... Se esperan muchas cosas de una mujer y si no las cumple, es menos mujer. Tiene que casarse, ser madre, guardar fidelidad, ser delicada y cariñosa etc. etc. etc. Una niña con atributos o gustos que la sociedad atribuye al sexo masculino (para lo cual también hay una gran variedad de sinónimos despectivos) sufre tanto, aunque quizá de manera distinta, como un niño afeminado, creo yo.


----------



## Alundra

anapascualina said:
			
		

> Si eres mujer, tienes cromosoma X, vagina y eres femenina; si eres hombre, tienes que tener todos los requisitos: cromosoma Y, pene y ser masculino, de lo contrario no encajas en las percepciones sociales....
> Uffff


 
Pero yo creo que no se trata de eso... Se trata según creo de si es o no es una mujer, vamos a decir en conjunto... no de como se sienta ella, o de como la miren los demás...

Puede que la sociedad la acepte sin necesidad de cuestionar nada.
Puede que se haya operado y exteriormente, sea toda una mujer... 

Pero no todo consiste en eso. 
Está también demostrado que psicológicamente no piensan igual. El cerebro de un hombre no funciona igual al de una mujer... (creo que esto está cientificamente demostrado).
Biológicamente no funcionan igual aunque le extraigan o le pongan órganos del sexo contrario...
Siempre que vaya al médico, aunque sea por un constipado, tendrá que decir que antes era hombre, porque tampoco a los fármacos reaccionamos igual (parece ser...)...

No sé... yo veo demasiadas diferencias como para poder decir que el cambio es total.

Pero bueno... sigo pensando que todo es cuestión de opiniones. 
Yo, por supuesto, respeto la opinión de cada uno.

Alundra.


----------



## ampurdan

No estoy muy ducho en el tema, pero creo que los estudios hechos sobre el funcionamiento del cerebro revelan _tendencias_ según el sexo, los hombres _suelen_ desarrollar más unas partes y las mujeres _suelen_ desarrollar otras, pero no creo que nada de ello sea conclusivo, porque algunos hombres desarrollan la parte que así podríamos denominar "femenina" y algunas mujeres la "masculina". Respecto a las hormonas, bueno, no todo es cuestión de sexos tampoco, creo que también varía de persona a persona, de manera que hay individuos con cromosoma XY pero pocas hormonas masculinas y viceversa...


----------



## anapascualina

Por supuesto que tienes razon. Todo es cuestión de opiniones.
Pero habría que ver quién financia los estudios que dicen que los hombres y las mujeres ni piensan igual. POr supuesto que no! Es imposible desligar la forma de percibir y de pensar de la cultura en la que te hayas inscrito. Tu has sido socializada como mujer, y los hombres han sido socializados como hombres.
También las grandes empresas farmacéuticas y doctores recomiendan a las mujeres estrógenos con la excusa de que reaviva el apetito sexual en las mujeres y las rejuvence. Y sin embargo, estudios paralelos han descubierto que no reaviva el apetito sexual en las mujeres (sólo la lubricación vaginal, que no rejuvenece y que aparte de prevenir osteoporosis produce cancer de pecho...) No se, es un ejemplo de que la ciencia es..... mejor dicho depende del contexto donde se lleve a cabo.

No quiero ser más polémica! Sigo estudiando.
Un saludo 



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Pero yo creo que no se trata de eso... Se trata según creo de sí es o no es una mujer, vamos a decir en conjunto... no de como se sienta ella, o de como la miren los demás...
> 
> Puede que la sociedad la acepte sin necesidad de cuestionar nada.
> Puede que se haya operado y exteriormente, sea toda una mujer...
> 
> Pero no todo consiste en eso.
> Está también demostrado que psicológicamente no piensan igual. El cerebro de un hombre no funciona igual al de una mujer... (creo que esto está cientificamente demostrado).
> Biológicamente no funcionan igual aunque le extraigan o le pongan órganos del sexo contrario...
> Siempre que vaya al médico, aunque sea por un constipado, tendrá que decir que antes era hombre, porque tampoco a los fármacos reaccionamos igual (parece ser...)...
> 
> No sé... yo veo demasiadas diferencias como para poder decir que el cambio es total.
> 
> Pero bueno... sigo pensando que todo es cuestión de opiniones.
> Yo, por supuesto, respeto la opinión de cada uno.
> 
> Alundra.


----------



## Laia

Estamos pensando en una mujer o en un hombre como aquel que cumple todos los criterios: el cromosómico, el gonadal, el genital, el hormonal, el psíquico, el social...
Pero no siempre hay concordancia entre estos criterios, otros foreros han dado algunos ejemplos (como el que menciona cirrus), hay personas que nacen sin esta concordancia (intersexos).
De hecho, existen personas hermafroditas (unilaterales, bilaterales y alternos), y pseudohermafroditas: existen personas XX que son chicos (sexo invertido), XY que son chicas (sexo invertido), existen personas mosaico XX/XY.
A veces resulta muy complicado clasificar a alguien como hombre o como mujer. Como muy bien ha dicho anapascualina, existe el tercer género.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Laia said:
			
		

> Exacto, he encontrado los criterios que existen para establecer el sexo de una persona:
> 
> - criterio cromosómico (una persona puede ser XX, XXX, XY, XXY, XYY, X0)
> - criterio gonadal (ovarios o testículos)
> - criterio sexo genital (vagina, labios... o pene, bolsa escrotal...)
> - criterio hormonal (estrógenos o andrógenos)
> - criterio somático (cuerpo de mujer o cuerpo de hombre -- pechos, pelo...)
> - criterio psíquico (sexo que se atribuye uno mismo)
> - criterio social (sexo que le atribuye la sociedad)
> - criterio civil (sexo que figura en el registro civil)
> 
> Tigger, me la impresión que el único motivo por el cual no estás de acuerdo con anapascualina, almenos en parte, es por la definición de sexo (he leído vuestra discusión). No sé si la definición de sexo que da la RAE es adecuada o no.
> 
> saludos


 
Laia:
Lo que sucede es que yo no puedo asimilar que se pueda cambiar a la naturaleza. Se puede uno desenvolver en un "criterio" (como lo has encontrado) psíquico y social que no es el cromosómico o genital y estoy de acuerdo en que por respeto -o por amor- se debe aceptar la "nueva" condición de la persona. Pero digo no, no y re contra no a la teoría que dice que se vuelve una mujer. Si fuera así ¿para qué nace una mujer?, no tendría caso que una mujer naciera si un hombre puede volverse una...
La mujer tiene tantas cosas maravillosas que un hombre por más que se pare de cabeza, vaya de Madrid a Portugal de rodillas, brinque en sus pestañas, ore a cada uno de los dioses que se puedan contar, etc., nunca tendrá las características físicas/biológicas de una que ha nacido mujer.
Ojo las sociales, psicológicas y culturales claro que las puede adoptar y tomar como propias y eso sería suficiente para que le respete como tal, siempre he dicho *"vive y deja vivir, por favor" *
Saludos


----------



## Laia

Ah, vale Tigger, entonces no te había entendido bien, vuestra opinión difiere más de lo que creía, entonces. No es sólo lo de la definición de "sexo".

Saludos


----------



## natasha2000

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Las mujeres castradas tienen el aparato reproductor, lo que les cortan es el clítoris. Es terrible que esas prácticas se sigan haciendo en algunos países. Una vez pasaron por televisión, en el noticiero (cuando vivía en Lima) la castración a una niña en Irán, por supuesto que no lo vi, que horrible!!.


 
Yo diría que os equivocáis... Castración es la eliminación de organos de reproducción... Aunque no estoy muy segura que se usa este término para mujeres... Sé que se castran perros y perras (quitando testículos u ovarios, respectivamente), hombres también, pero nunca he oído decir para una mujer que es "castrada"... Pero si me dicen que una mujer está castrada, eso es lo primero que yo pensaría... No tiene ovarios.

Eso de cortar el clítoris se llama ablación. Es una práctica horrible y salvaje (desde mi punto de vista!)
Saludos,


----------



## gisele73

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Yo diría que os equivocáis... Castración es la eliminación de organos de reproducción... Aunque no estoy muy segura que se usa este término para mujeres... Sé que se castran perros y perras (quitando testículos u ovarios, respectivamente), hombres también, pero nunca he oído decir para una mujer que es "castrada"... Pero si me dicen que una mujer está castrada, eso es lo primero que yo pensaría... No tiene ovarios.
> 
> Eso de cortar el clítoris se llama ablación. Es una práctica horrible y salvaje (desde mi punto de vista!)
> Saludos,



Sí, tienes razón. Eso ya lo aclaró otra forera 

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

JPVillanueva said:
			
		

> Ayer estaba con unas amigas debatiendo sobre género y sexualidad, cuando una de ellas me pregunto: ¿Como sabes que eres hombre? La verdad es que me costo responder y la mayoria de las preguntas me fueron razonablemente rebatidas. ¿Porque tengo pene?  ¿Porque me gustan las mujeres?  ¿Porque no me gusta ir de compras?...


 

Para la mayoría de las personas, creo que su pregunta es muy fácil de responder. Es la biología que define quien es hombre y quien es mujer.

Pero hay casos confusos:

- Aunque no sea frecuente, ¡a veces un ser humano con genótipo XY puede tener características exteriores de mujer!  

- Hay casos de anomalías genéticas XO, XXY, etc.

- Intersexuales. Algunas personas nacen con genitales ambiguos. Entonces, hay que escojer si van a vivir como hombres o como mujeres. No me gustaría tener que hacer una decisión como esa por un hijo mío.  

- Transexuales. Otras personas, aunque puedan ser genitalmente normales, sienten que su cuerpo no representa su verdadera identidad sexual. Entonces, intentan adoptar comportamentos socialmente asociados al género que sienten ser el suyo. Algunos modifican el cuerpo con hormonas y operaciones. Aquí, creo la identidad social es lo que está en causa. En mi opinión, aunque del punto de vista biológico Juan sea un hombre, si se siente mejor como Juana, ¿por qué no respetar su voluntad?


----------



## anapascualina

El caso de los intersexuales es extremamente fascinante y complicado. Ejemplifica perfectamente la dicotomia hombre/ mujer.
Estoy pensando mucho y ahora sólo me puedo acordar de los casos de niñ@s que nacen con el orgáno sexual externo muy grande para ser clítoris y muy pequeño para ser pene. Generalmente ya que siempre será pequeño para ser pene se CORTA el clítoris. Con lo cual estamos hablando de ablación. Además al cortar el clítoris, una operación dolorosísima, privas de mucho placer a esa persona, ya que el clitoris tiene ramificaciones venosas por toda su superfecie .... vaya que sería como cortarle medio pene a un hombre. Estaría privado de todas las sensaciones que el glande proporciona.
La cuestión es, ¿por que es tan importante es adaptar la biologia a lo socialmente pre-establecido cuando este tipo de operaciones resultan tan traumáticas? 
¿SI yo tuviese un bebe de esas características le atribuiria un sexo CUALQUIERA y dejaría que el mismo en el futuro decidiese si operarse o no? ¿O le cortaria el clitoris?
Ufff  espero que no me pase, es muy complicado!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

anapascualina said:
			
		

> El caso de los intersexuales es extremamente fascinante y complicado. Ejemplifica perfectamente la dicotomia hombre/ mujer.
> Estoy pensando mucho y ahora sólo me puedo acordar de los casos de niñ@s que nacen con el orgáno sexual externo muy grande para ser clítoris y muy pequeño para ser pene. Generalmente ya que siempre será pequeño para ser pene se CORTA el clítoris. Con lo cual estamos hablando de ablación. Además al cortar el clítoris, una operación dolorosísima, privas de mucho placer a esa persona, ya que el clitoris tiene ramificaciones venosas por toda su superfecie .... vaya que sería como cortarle medio pene a un hombre. Estaría privado de todas las sensaciones que el glande proporciona.
> La cuestión es, ¿por que es tan importante es adaptar la biologia a lo socialmente pre-establecido cuando este tipo de operaciones resultan tan traumáticas?
> ¿SI yo tuviese un bebe de esas características le atribuiria un sexo CUALQUIERA y dejaría que el mismo en el futuro decidiese si operarse o no? ¿O le cortaria el clitoris?
> Ufff  espero que no me pase, es muy complicado!


 
Vaya que es difícil, pero creo que lo que yo haría sería indagar médicamente primero si tiene alguna capacidad reproductiva alguno de los dos órganos y criarlo como tal, pero dejar que pueda decidir cuando tenga capacidad suficiente para ello... Y después si quiere quitarse o ponerse pues será su decisión, al ser mi hijo (¿o hija?) creo que no me importaría. Aunque -debo aceptar- que socialmente (en México, por lo menos) sería una prueba muy difícil, sobre todo para él/ella.


----------



## ampurdan

...y el primer obstáculo y, a la larga, el más difícil de sortear, el lenguaje: cómo se trata a un niño que tiene un sexo indefinido, ya no tenemos el género neutro para las palabras. Aparte están todas aquellas situaciones de la vida que exigen una respuesta diferente del individuo, en función de si es varón o mujer, muy triviales la mayoría de ellas, pero que pueden resultar un problema grave para alguien que no se puede englobar en ninguno de los dos grupos...


----------



## anapascualina

Si por ejemplo en el caso hipotético que jugases a fútbol y se tuviese que duchar con los compañeros... hay miles de situaciones para los que nuestra realidad no está preparada.

 por cierto, que mal estoy escribiendo, perdonad mis faltas!


----------



## Laia

bueno, y para empezar... ¿cómo registrarle? ¿qué dirá en su DNI?


----------



## JPVillanueva

Hola, muchas gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones, son muy interesantes, gracias.  

JPVillanueva


----------



## JPVillanueva

Hola, hice una pregunta al principio, de la que solo he recivido 3 opiniones y creo q es interesante, si finalmente me caso con esta chica, seria una relacion heterosexual u homosexual? Seria gay?
Gracias, espero que no os aburra el tema, de todas maneras tengo algun temilla mas que espero poder poner mas adelante.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Laia

No serías gay porque te casarías con una mujer.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

JP
En el sentido más extricto estarías -y desde mi particular punto de vista- manteniendo una relación homosexual, pero, como dije antes, asumirías una identidad gay en el momento en que te sintieras atraido por otros hombres y ya no por otras chicas... si esto no pasa y te siguen gustando las chicas al 100% creo que no serias gay 
Bueno, eso creo yo...


----------



## ampurdan

JPVillanueva, yo te he dado mi opinión, pero te pido a cambio que me digas si es muy importante para ti la respuesta a esa pregunta. Si resultara que, porque alguien manteniese que como tu novia tiene los cromosomas XY, algún día tuvo algo parecido a un pene o un poquito de vello en el bigote, debiéramos concluir que era un hombre, que sigue siendo un hombre y que siempre será un hombre y eso es imposible de cambiar y es imposible de cambiar y es imposible de cambiar etc. y que, por tanto, siguiendo esta lógica, tu relación tuviese que considerarse homosexual... ¿Esto impediría seguir adelante con la relación con esa chica?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

ampurdan said:
			
		

> JPVillanueva, yo te he dado mi opinión, pero te pido a cambio que me digas si es muy importante para ti la respuesta a esa pregunta. Si resultara que, porque alguien manteniese que como tu novia tiene los cromosomas XY, algún día tuvo algo parecido a un pene o un poquito de vello en el bigote, debiéramos concluir que era un hombre, que sigue siendo un hombre y que siempre será un hombre y eso es imposible de cambiar y es imposible de cambiar y es imposible de cambiar etc. y que, por tanto, siguiendo esta lógica, tu relación tuviese que considerarse homosexual... ¿Esto impediría seguir adelante con la relación con esa chica?


 
Creo que Ampurdan tiene mucho de razón... lo más importante no es lo que piense el mundo de ti o de ella, sino lo que puedas pensar y sentir tu mismo, mientras tú mismo seas feliz, ¡qué el mundo gire!.


----------



## JPVillanueva

ampurdan said:
			
		

> JPVillanueva, yo te he dado mi opinión, pero te pido a cambio que me digas si es muy importante para ti la respuesta a esa pregunta. Si resultara que, porque alguien manteniese que como tu novia tiene los cromosomas XY, algún día tuvo algo parecido a un pene o un poquito de vello en el bigote, debiéramos concluir que era un hombre, que sigue siendo un hombre y que siempre será un hombre y eso es imposible de cambiar y es imposible de cambiar y es imposible de cambiar etc. y que, por tanto, siguiendo esta lógica, tu relación tuviese que considerarse homosexual... ¿Esto impediría seguir adelante con la relación con esa chica?


 
A ver si  te lo puedo responder, esta CHICA, yo la conici como chica, me enamore de la persona q conoci, que era una CHICA. Cuando me entere de que se habia cambiado de sexo, al principio si dices, vaya!!! Pero no me costo nada decir que no me importaba. Respecto a lo de si me caso con ella q tipo de relacion seria, he de decir que estoy un poco de acuerdo con tigger aunque sea por primera vez. No creo que sea una relacion homosexual, yo me casare con una mujer y me siento atraido por las mujeres, no por las personas de mi mismo sexo, osea que no creo que sea homosexual. Lo de si es importante esta pregunta, no, Pero ultimamente el tema esta saliendo mucho en mis conversaciones y me gustaria tener mas ideas y mas puntos de vista para contrastar. 
Muchas gracias y espero haver respondido a tu pregunta.


----------



## ampurdan

JPVillanueva said:
			
		

> A ver si te lo puedo responder, esta CHICA, yo la conici como chica, me enamore de la persona q conoci, que era una CHICA. Cuando me entere de que se habia cambiado de sexo, al principio si dices, vaya!!! Pero no me costo nada decir que no me importaba. Respecto a lo de si me caso con ella q tipo de relacion seria, he de decir que estoy un poco de acuerdo con tigger aunque sea por primera vez. No creo que sea una relacion homosexual, yo me casare con una mujer y me siento atraido por las mujeres, no por las personas de mi mismo sexo, osea que no creo que sea homosexual. Lo de si es importante esta pregunta, no, Pero ultimamente el tema esta saliendo mucho en mis conversaciones y me gustaria tener mas ideas y mas puntos de vista para contrastar.
> Muchas gracias y espero haver respondido a tu pregunta.


 
Me parece lo más natural y razonable del mundo lo que acabas de exponer, JPVillanueva. Espero que os vaya bien. Para mí, ya te digo, es una relación heterosexual, pero no creo que eso tenga la menor importancia para vosotros.


----------



## JPVillanueva

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Me parece lo más natural y razonable del mundo lo que acabas de exponer, JPVillanueva. Espero que os vaya bien. Para mí, ya te digo, es una relación heterosexual, pero no creo que eso tenga la menor importancia para vosotros.


 
Todavia falta mucho, pero muchas gracias Ampurdan.


----------



## natasha2000

JPVillanueva said:
			
		

> Hola, hice una pregunta al principio, de la que solo he recivido 3 opiniones y creo q es interesante, si finalmente me caso con esta chica, seria una relacion heterosexual u homosexual? Seria gay?
> Gracias, espero que no os aburra el tema, de todas maneras tengo algun temilla mas que espero poder poner mas adelante.
> Muchas gracias.


 
Yo creo que esto sería un matrimonio heterosexual, aunque tu mujer seguiria teniendo los cromosomas XY y no podría tener niños como una mujer que ha sido mujer siempre...
Pero... A fin de cuentas... ¿Es de verdad importante si os queréis?

No podrías ser gay pque a los gays les gustan los hombres, con sus atributos masculinos, y a ti te gusta un ser que es evidentemente mujer, con todos los atributos femeninos... Digo yo...


----------



## Dandee

JPVillanueva said:
			
		

> Cambiando un poco de tema.
> 
> Hola de nuevo, me gustaria preguntaros, otra pregunta que la que hablamos. Por ejemplo: soy chico, y estoy saliendo con una chica de la que estoy realmente enamorado, la quiero mucho despues de una larga relacion y le pido que nos casemos, entonces ella me dice que tiene q contarme algo, y me dice que antes era un hopmbre y que se cambio de sexo, que no me lo habia dicho antes por miedo.
> ¿Cual seria vuestra reaccion? Yo, desde mi punto de vista, no romperia la relacion, porque estoy enamorado de esa persona y la quiero.
> Entonces, soy gay por mantener relaciones con un hombre aunque este operado???


 
Creo que biológicamente nacemos para ser hombres o mujeres, esto significa absolutamente hombres o absolutamente mujeres. Para que un hombre o una mujer lo sean deben poseer "todos" los atributos necesarios (integralidad) para realizarse como tales. "Todos" entre comillas porque ¿Cuales son todos los atributos necesarios??. Creo que el sentido común y el SANO juicio son suficientes para orientar al respecto. Lo veo más o menos así: Una persona nacida con todos los atributos biológicos de un hombre, que siente gusto espontáneo solo por las mujeres (Mujeres con todos los atributos que el sentido común y sano juicio indican), que no siente dudas de su condición ni impulsos hacia su mismo sexo, es sin duda un HOMBRE. El mismo análisis para las mujeres.
Pero el la naturaleza no todo es tan absoluto, no todos somos tan hombres ni tan mujeres, hay un márgen de indefinición y si ese márgen
 está dentro del promedio normal no afectaría la condición de género.
Ahora bien, a un HOMBRE le satisface a plenitud una MUJER y eso es lo que busca y necesita. Si se presenta el caso hipotético que tu mencionas estaríamos frente a dos claras desviaciones; la del hombre que no tiene los atributos síquicos de tal pretendiendo ser mujer y la de otro hombre que tampoco tiene claramente definida su sexualidad ya que una vez conocida la realidad no exige para sí lo que todo HOMBRE normal quiere, una MUJER de verdad, y acepta a ese hombre disfrazado de mujer. Ser HOMBRE o MUJER no es una imágen, es un todo integral, biológica, síquica y socialmente.
Además hay otros aspectos a considerar en esa historia. ¿Cómo sentir amor por alguien que mintió descaradamente sobre un asunto tan serio?. Amar de esa forma no me parece muy sano por una simple cuestión valórica.
Si sientes atracción por un hombre que SABES que está camouflado a la imágen de una mujer..., creo que claramente hay un matiz de homosexualidad en eso.
Es mi opinión que el que no tiene claro su rol de HOMBRE o MUJER cae fácilmente en la confusión y el autoengaño. 

Saludos.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Dandee said:
			
		

> Creo que biológicamente nacemos para ser hombres o mujeres, esto significa absolutamente hombres o absolutamente mujeres. Para que un hombre o una mujer lo sean deben poseer "todos" los atributos necesarios (integralidad) para realizarse como tales. "Todos" entre comillas porque ¿Cuales son todos los atributos necesarios??. Creo que el *sentido común y el SANO juicio* *(pregunta: ¿los homosexuales no tienen sentido comun ni son mentalemnte sanos? )* son suficientes para orientar al respecto. Lo veo más o menos así: Una persona nacida con todos los atributos biológicos de un hombre, que siente gusto espontáneo solo por las mujeres (Mujeres con todos los atributos que el sentido común y sano juicio indican), que no siente dudas de su condición ni impulsos hacia su mismo sexo, *es sin duda un HOMBRE*. *El mismo análisis para las mujeres*. *(pregunta: ¿los homosexuales son menos hombres o mujeres que los heterosexuales? No lo creo... )*
> Pero el la naturaleza no todo es tan absoluto, no todos somos tan hombres ni tan mujeres, hay un márgen de indefinición y si ese márgen
> está dentro del promedio normal no afectaría la condición de género.
> Ahora bien, *a un HOMBRE le satisface a plenitud una MUJER y eso es lo que busca y necesita*. *(pregunta: ¿Según quién o qué? )* Si se presenta el caso hipotético que tu mencionas estaríamos frente a dos claras *desviaciones (pregunta: ¿Qué no estabamos ya en la era moderna donde está científicamente probado que no es enfermedad ni desviación, sino preferencia? )*; la del hombre que no tiene los atributos síquicos de tal pretendiendo ser mujer y la de otro hombre que tampoco tiene claramente definida su sexualidad ya que una vez conocida la realidad no exige para sí lo que todo *HOMBRE normal* *(pregunta: ¿Quién dice qué es normal o anoramal?,  para mi anormal es el hombre elefante )*; quiere, una MUJER de verdad, y acepta a ese hombre disfrazado de mujer. Ser HOMBRE o MUJER no es una imágen, es un todo integral, biológica, síquica y socialmente.
> Además hay otros aspectos a considerar en esa historia. ¿Cómo sentir amor por alguien que mintió descaradamente sobre un asunto tan serio?. Amar de esa forma no me parece muy sano por una simple cuestión valórica.
> Si sientes atracción por un hombre que SABES que está camouflado a la imágen de una mujer..., creo que claramente hay un matiz de homosexualidad en eso.
> Es mi opinión que el que no tiene claro su rol de HOMBRE o MUJER cae fácilmente en la confusión y el autoengaño.
> 
> Saludos.


 
No quiero molestar, sólo me pregunto estas cosas...


----------



## Laia

Querría subrayar otras cosas a parte de las que cuestiona Tigger en el post de arriba.



			
				Dandee said:
			
		

> Si se presenta el caso hipotético que tu mencionas estaríamos frente a dos claras desviaciones; la del hombre que no tiene los atributos síquicos de tal pretendiendo ser mujer y la de otro hombre que tampoco tiene claramente definida su sexualidad ya que una vez conocida la realidad no exige para sí lo que todo HOMBRE normal quiere, una MUJER de verdad, *y acepta a ese hombre disfrazado de mujer*. Ser HOMBRE o MUJER no es una imágen, es un todo integral, biológica, síquica y socialmente.
> Además hay otros aspectos a considerar en esa historia. *¿Cómo sentir amor por alguien que mintió descaradamente sobre un asunto tan serio?.* Amar de esa forma no me parece muy sano por una simple cuestión valórica.
> *Si sientes atracción por un hombre que SABES que está camouflado a la imágen de una mujer..., creo que claramente hay un matiz de homosexualidad en eso.*
> Es mi opinión que el que no tiene claro su rol de HOMBRE o MUJER cae fácilmente en la confusión y el autoengaño.


 
¿Un hombre disfrazado de mujer? Creo que eso sólo se da en carnaval... por favor, un poco de respeto a las personas, hay que cuidar cómo se dicen las cosas y qué es lo que se dice.

¿Como sentir amor por alguien que mintió? Yo creo que la mujer se lo confiesa al futuro marido para que éste no se encuentre sorpresas cuando vea fotos de ella de pequeña (siendo niño), o oiga comentarios de terceras personas (que lo hubiesen conocido como hombre). Y sí, a veces se miente, y las parejas se suelen perdonar las mentiras muchas veces.

Respecto a lo último que dices, tú sabes que antes era un hombre, pero ahora es una mujer, y tú le quieres ahora, así que no eres gay.

Saludos


----------



## JPVillanueva

Bueno, pues que voy a decir, que cada uno tiene sus opiniones, aunque esten equivocadas, Dandee no comparto tu punto de vista, y creo que tigger y Laia han contestado bien y con sentido. 
Muchas gracias chicos.

P.D.:Creo que el mensaje de Dandee, puede ofender a mucha gente.


----------



## Everness

Interesting thread. Same old discussion that can be applied to many topics.  Does nature (sex as biologically determined) override culture (gender as a social construction) or vice versa? Yo me quedo con lo que me enseño mi abuelo una vez. "¿Cómo distinguir entre un hombre y una mujer? El hombre es masculino y la mujer es más culona".


----------



## Dandee

JPVillanueva said:
			
		

> Bueno, pues que voy a decir, que cada uno tiene sus opiniones, aunque esten equivocadas, Dandee no comparto tu punto de vista, y creo que tigger y Laia han contestado bien y con sentido.
> Muchas gracias chicos.
> 
> P.D.:Creo que el mensaje de Dandee, puede ofender a mucha gente.


 
*Opiniones equivocadas*??????????????.......¿Por ser diferentes ????

*Tigger y Laia han contestado bien*????????????? No sabía que las opiniones estaban expuestas a calificación.

No creo que lo que he expresado pueda ofender a alguien, no hay mérito para eso en mis expresiones.


----------



## Dandee

Everness said:
			
		

> "¿Cómo distinguir entre un hombre y una mujer? El hombre es masculino y la mujer es más culona".


 
Que pasaría con tu abuelo si después de haber intimado un buen tiempo con una culona de hoy le propone matrimonio y ella le dice: La verdad es que me llamo Federico y mis hermosas y abultadas nalgas son obra de las siliconas y del Dr. XXXXX????.
Ahhhhhhh y debería tener mucho cuidado con recriminar por eso a Federico, porque se podría sentir muuuuuuuy ofendido.

Dandee.


----------



## ampurdan

Dandee said:
			
		

> No sabía que las opiniones estaban expuestas a calificación.


 
Pues eso es que no debes haber leído muchos threads. Cada uno puede opinar sobre qué tanto está de acuerdo con las ideas de los demás y se hace, lo puedes comprobar en este mismo.



			
				Dandee said:
			
		

> No creo que lo que he expresado pueda ofender a alguien, no hay mérito para eso en mis expresiones.


 
...¡ala! Y se queda tan ancho. 

Supongo que entonces, si alguien te dijera que no eres un hombre, tampoco "habría mérito" para que te ofendieras, ¿verdad?  



			
				Dandee said:
			
		

> Que pasaría con tu abuelo si después de haber intimado un buen tiempo con una culona de hoy le propone matrimonio y ella le dice: La verdad es que me llamo Federico y mis hermosas y abultadas nalgas son obra de las siliconas y del Dr. XXXXX????.
> Ahhhhhhh y debería tener mucho cuidado con recriminar por eso a Federico, porque se podría sentir muuuuuuuy ofendido.


 
No hay trampa ni cartón, le dice la verdad, las verdades duelen. Él se acostó con una mujer que antes era un hombre. Él puede pensar que se a acostado con un hombre metafísico o con un cromosoma XY... y puede ser que eso le ofenda, es verdad, pero ella no habrá hecho nada malo.


----------



## Dandee

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Pues eso es que no debes haber leído muchos threads. Cada uno puede opinar sobre qué tanto está de acuerdo con las ideas de los demás y se hace, lo puedes comprobar en este mismo.
> 
> *-Puedes estar o no de acuerdo con otras ideas, sin más.*
> 
> Supongo que entonces, si alguien te dijera que no eres un hombre, tampoco "habría mérito" para que te ofendieras, ¿verdad?
> 
> *-Mi condición de hombre es natural, no estoy fabricado artificialmente ni engaño a nadie. Dependiendo por que se dude de mi condición podría ofenderme.*
> 
> No hay trampa ni cartón, le dice la verdad, las verdades duelen. Él se acostó con una mujer que antes era un hombre. Él puede pensar que se a acostado con un hombre metafísico o con un cromosoma XY... y puede ser que eso le ofenda, es verdad, pero ella no habrá hecho nada malo.
> 
> *-Los hombres/mujeres no se hacen ni deshacen. Él fue y será él no importa la imágen con que se muestre. No tengo nada contra los homosexuales solo porque lo son ya que creo que la homosexualidad es un fenómeno complejo de desviaciones, por supuesto ajeno a voluntades. Entendería tambien a los que creen que cambiando su aspecto cambian su género porque creo que las alteraciones que padecen los induce a creer en la legitimidad de sus actos.*


 
*Sin duda las verdades duelen (cuando se descubre como verdad que no todos creen en lo que decimos ) por eso debe ser que producen sentimientos de agravio. No es mi intención ofender a nadie al opinar.*

*Saludos.*


----------



## anapascualina

Quoted by Dandee
Ahora bien, a un HOMBRE le satisface a plenitud una MUJER y eso es lo que busca y necesita. Si se presenta el caso hipotético que tu mencionas estaríamos frente a dos claras desviaciones;

 ¡¡Y yo creía que los tiempos del determinismo biológico afortunadamente habían acabado !!
Por supuesto que cada uno tiene derecho a su opinión y debe ser respetada, pero LA LIBERTAD DE UNO MISMO ACABA DONDE EMPIEZA LA DEL PRÓJIMO. Quiero decir, que si nuestras opiniones deben ser respetadas (aún las más  ????? ), bien deberiamos mirar todos como decimos las cosas porque podemos ofender seriamente al prójimo.
Dandee, gracias a dios las cosas no son sólo ni blancas, ni sólo negras.
Bon Dia!


----------



## gisele73

Éste es un tema muy "candente".

Para mí un hombre por más que se opere, se "cambie" de sexo, nunca será una mujer, y viceversa. Ahora, esto no tiene nada que ver con cómo se ven a sí mismos.

Hay diferentes tipos de homosexuales, algunos se sienten atraídos por personas de su mismo sexo, sin embargo, están contentos con el sexo que tienen y no son ni menos mujeres, ni menos hombres, por el simple hecho de sentir atracción hacia su mismo sexo.

Hay otros que no sólo sienten atracción por personas de su mismo sexo, sino que no están contentos/conformes con el sexo con el que han nacido...este caso es mucho más difícil. Debe ser sumamente frustrante verse "atrapado" en un cuerpo que no pertenece, o que no "cuadra" con la idea que tienen de sí mismos, o con la forma en que se sienten. 

Físicamente hablando, como dije al comienzo, no creo que nadie pueda convertirse 100% en mujer o en hombre por más cosas que se quite o se ponga.

Sin embargo, soy de la idea que cada uno debe vivir su vida como sienta que es mejor. La homosexualidad no es una enfermedad, aunque mucha gente sigue pensando que lo es. Ni tampoco es un pecado, aunque la religión la tache como tal.

Ningún homosexual debería pretender ser heterosexual por complacer a la sociedad, o a su familia. Porque lo importante es ser honesto con uno mismo, que si no con quién vamos a ser honestos, partiendo por ahí.

En el caso que JPVillanueva planteó, bueno, lo primero que pensé si me viera en una situación así, es que hubiera terminado con esa persona, porque no soy homosexual. Pero es muy fácil decirlo, porque qué pasaría si mi esposo me dijese que antes era mujer...yo me enamoré de él como hombre...es una situación muy difícil...yo creo que terminaría la relación, pero no puedo saber a ciencia cierta, porque habría que estar en esa situación para realmente saber.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Dandee

anapascualina said:
			
		

> Quoted by Dandee
> Ahora bien, a un HOMBRE le satisface a plenitud una MUJER y eso es lo que busca y necesita. Si se presenta el caso hipotético que tu mencionas estaríamos frente a dos claras desviaciones;
> 
> ¡¡Y yo creía que los tiempos del determinismo biológico afortunadamente habían acabado !!
> Por supuesto que cada uno tiene derecho a su opinión y debe ser respetada, pero LA LIBERTAD DE UNO MISMO ACABA DONDE EMPIEZA LA DEL PRÓJIMO. Quiero decir, que si nuestras opiniones deben ser respetadas (aún las más ????? ), bien deberiamos mirar todos como decimos las cosas porque podemos ofender seriamente al prójimo.
> Dandee, gracias a dios las cosas no son sólo ni blancas, ni sólo negras.
> Bon Dia!


 
Cuando se terminen los tiempos del determinismo bilógico se terminará tambien la especie humana, tal vez a eso vamos.
Es muy difícil saber a cuantos y en que intensidad una persona es herida por lo que otros dicen y si es legítimo pedir que no se exprese el libre pensamiento para que no nos duela eso que no queremos escuchar.
Para hacer menos dolorosa nuestra participación en esta vida podríamos aislarnos todos y no escucharnos ¿Eso sería solución?. Tal vez para algunos si, ya que podrían realizarse en un mundo que a su juicio les es hostil. Como tu dices las cosas no son de un solo color y solo Dios sabe por que.


----------



## ampurdan

Si te refieres a mí, no me duele que la otra gente opine distinto, me duele que se opine con tanta falta de consideración y se insulte a la gente. Decir que un homosexual es menos hombre o mujer es un insulto. Por supuesto que uno es libre de opinar, pero sin faltar al respeto, creo yo.


----------



## Alundra

Bueno, yo creo que aquí también hay que diferenciar dos cosas.

En mi opinión una cosa es lo que los transexuales son en realidad, y otra cosa lo que los demás podamos opinar y la aceptación que tengamos del tema.

Yo soy de la opinión que una operación de sexo va contra natura, y que por muchos cambios que queramos realizar cada uno es lo que es, por mucho que quiera disimularlo o camuflarlo... y no creo que yo hubiera mantenido relaciones con una mujer que posteriormente se hubiera convertido en hombre... o al menos no de saberlo de antemano... creo... otra cosa es mantener primero una relación personal muy intensa con esa persona...

Pero por otro lado, opino que cada uno es libre de hacer con su cuerpo lo que quiera y no veo mal que quien se sienta mal con su cuerpo intente realizar los cambios que le apetezcan.

En ese sentido, me gustaría preguntarle a JPVillanueva si, de haber conocido el anterior sexo de su novia antes de comenzar esta relación la hubiera comenzado igualmente o la hubiera descartado de plano, o se lo hubiera pensado... no sé... me gustaría también saber su opinión al respecto, porque creo que después de una relación afectiva con esa persona la opinión al respecto también cambia mucho las respuestas ¿no creen?

La pregunta también me gustaría hacerla extensiva a cualquiera de los que en este hilo han afirmado que realmente un hombre puede convertirse total y absolutamente en una mujer y viceversa; si, de haberlo sabido con antelación ellos hubieran mantenido una relación de ese tipo...


Alundra.


----------



## Everness

The only real difference between a gal and a guy --regardless of their sexual orientation (straight, gay, bisexual or transgender)-- is that the former can bear children. Design informs function. However, this distinction will gradually go down the toilet as human reproduction becomes less dependent on women's bodies. Little by little sex the reproductive and recreational functions of sex are being separated. Then, motherhood will lose its current connection with women's wombs. Once that happens,telling men and women apart will become almost impossible.


----------



## Dandee

y no creo que yo hubiera mantenido relaciones con una mujer que posteriormente se hubiera convertido en hombre... 
Alundra.
[/quote]

*-El punto es: ¿Por que se dice con tanta convicción (como si fuese una verdad) que una persona puede cambiar de sexo, eso es una falacia. Cada gen, cada molécula, cada célula, cada órgano, cada función fisiológica, cada programación metabólica, instintiva, emocional, sentimental o funcionalidad de un hombre seguirá siendo de hombre sin importar la forma artificial que le de a su cuerpo. No se puede construir una mujer con el cuerpo de un hombre y vice versa. Si un hombre se siente mujer o gusta de personas de su mismo género, justamente eso es la revelación de la desviación que le afecta.*

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Si te refieres a mí, no me duele que la otra gente opine distinto, me duele que se opine con tanta falta de consideración y se insulte a la gente. Decir que un homosexual es menos hombre o mujer es un insulto. Por supuesto que uno es libre de opinar, pero sin faltar al respeto, creo yo.


 
De acuedo.
Creo que nuestras opiniones no son ninguna *verdad absoluta*, son sólo eso, opiniones. Yo mismo no se si he podido ofender a alguien diciendo que creo que un hombre por más que quiera nunca será una mujer (y sólo lo digo en el sentido más biológico de la palabra). Pero j-a-m-á-s podría ni querría aseverar injurias y sentirme dueño de la verdad, exponiendo que "mi realidad" es la única válida y correcta.
Gracias a Dios por la diversidad de género que nos enseña la gran capacidad de los seres humanos por uno de los valores más grandes: el respeto. Cómo dijo un señor que paso por acá (Méx) hace unos 200 años "... el respeto al derecho ajeno es la paz".
Así sea.
PD. Espero no estar ofendiendo a nadie ahora mismo


----------



## Laia

Sí, en esto estoy de acuerdo con Tigger: aquí sólo damos opiniones.
Por favor tampoco quiero que se me malinterprete... lo he escrito lo más "correctamente educado y respetuoso" que he podido...

Me gustaría haceros unas preguntas:

Vosotros que defendéis que un hombre o una mujer ha de ser 100% natural y que creéis que el caso que menciona JPVillanueva es el de "un hombre que engaña a la gente al presentarse como mujer"... ¿qué opináis de las transfusiones de sangre o de la donación de órganos? Cuando te dan sangre de otra persona ¿sigues siendo tú mismo naturalmente al 100%?. Cuando te implantan un órgano vital porque el tuyo no "tira" ¿sigues siendo tú mismo al 100%? Cuando necesitas, por ejemplo, respiración asistida o un marcapasos u otro aparato ¿ya no eres un ser humano "natural"? ¿vas contra natura entonces?

No sé cómo explicarme, pero más o menos mi idea es ésta, lo que es "natural", lo que es la "verdad", etc... ufff a todos esos argumentos es muy fácil darles la vuelta, a mi humilde modo de ver.

A Dandee:


> Cuando se terminen los tiempos del determinismo bilógico se terminará tambien la especie humana, tal vez a eso vamos


 
Obviamente, o bien tú no sabes lo que es el determinismo biológico, o a mí me han enseñado algo diferente respecto a lo que es el determinismo biológico...
Yo tengo entendido que el determinismo biológico era una tesis que decía que los miembros de las capas bajas (o mal vistas, o despreciadas, etc) de la sociedad merecían la posición que ocupaban, porque tenían una biología de mala calidad (el ejemplo típico era el de una inteligencia inferior)

Algo así... no sé si el término quizás es más amplio. A lo mejor lo aprendí mal.

Saludetes


----------



## Alundra

Everness said:
			
		

> The only real difference between a gal and a guy --regardless of their sexual orientation (straight, gay, bisexual or transgender)-- is that the former can bear children.


 
 
I don't think so. I think men and women have several more differences that to bear children 
I think the human being is more complex than that. 




			
				Laia said:
			
		

> Sí, en esto estoy de acuerdo con Tigger: aquí sólo damos opiniones.
> Por favor tampoco quiero que se me malinterprete... lo he escrito lo más "correctamente educado y respetuoso" que he podido...
> 
> Creo que todos tratamos de ser respetuosos los unos con los otros, mi intención tampoco es molestar a nadie con mis opiniones, sino ser respetuosa.
> 
> 
> Me gustaría haceros unas preguntas:
> 
> Vosotros que defendéis que un hombre o una mujer ha de ser 100% natural
> 
> Yo no he dicho nunca eso en ningún momento... he dicho que nunca llegan (en mi opinión) a ser 100% del otro género, pero ellos han de ser lo que quieran...
> 
> y que creéis que el caso que menciona JPVillanueva es el de "un hombre que engaña a la gente al presentarse como mujer"... ¿qué opináis de las transfusiones de sangre o de la donación de órganos? Cuando te dan sangre de otra persona ¿sigues siendo tú mismo naturalmente al 100%?. Cuando te implantan un órgano vital porque el tuyo no "tira" ¿sigues siendo tú mismo al 100%? Cuando necesitas, por ejemplo, respiración asistida o un marcapasos u otro aparato ¿ya no eres un ser humano "natural"?
> 
> No sé cómo explicarme, pero más o menos mi idea es ésta, lo que es "natural", lo que es la "verdad", etc... ufff a todos esos argumentos es muy fácil darles la vuelta, a mi humilde modo de ver.
> 
> Yo creo que con este argumento das más razón que quitas, Laia... efectivamente, si yo recibo un pulmón como si recibo un pene... sigo siendo yo....
> 
> Me sigo sintiendo yo... no sé si me explico, el hecho de tener un pulmón de otra persona no va a cambiar mi forma de ser, mis reflejos, mis inquietudes, mis miedos, todo... el hecho de que me cambien otros órganos tampoco. Y el hecho de que me metan hormonas distintas a las mías y eliminen o intenten eliminar las que por naturaleza yo produzco... lo que produce en la gran mayoría de los casos (no digo en todos) es un montón de problemas a nivel emocional y psicológico...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludetes


 
Espero que tú también respondas a mi pregunta...  yo ya respondí a la tuya..

Alundra.


----------



## Laia

Alundra said:
			
		

> En ese sentido, me gustaría preguntarle a JPVillanueva si, de haber conocido el anterior sexo de su novia antes de comenzar esta relación la hubiera comenzado igualmente o la hubiera descartado de plano, o se lo hubiera pensado... no sé... me gustaría también saber su opinión al respecto, porque creo que después de una relación afectiva con esa persona la opinión al respecto también cambia mucho las respuestas ¿no creen?
> 
> La pregunta también me gustaría hacerla extensiva a cualquiera de los que en este hilo han afirmado que realmente un hombre puede convertirse total y absolutamente en una mujer y viceversa; si, de haberlo sabido con antelación ellos hubieran mantenido una relación de ese tipo...
> 
> Alundra.


 
Ok, no problem, contesto.

Mmm... reconozco que no sería fácil para mí... es difícil ponerse en esta situación... supongo que tendría miedo a que los demás se rieran de mi e hicieran de mi relación chistes o comentarios poco afortunados (como los de Dandee).

Si me gustase de verdad y me enamorase de él supongo que almenos lo intentaría. Eso quiero creer.

Uau! Es muy difícil ser sincera...


----------



## Metztli

anapascualina said:
			
		

> Entonces las mujeres castradas que son?? puesto que no tienen organo reproductor femenino??


 
Esos ya son factores circunstanciales... no porque una práctica salvaje te deja sin clítotoris dejas de ser mujer.

Yo creo, simplemente, que todo este asunto no se puede reducir a dos: hombre o mujer... hay muchas mas posibilidades... este mundo no es de blanco o negro... es un arcoiris.

Yo me atrevería a decir que ser hombre o mujer es el resultado de la combinación de tus cromosomas (XX-XY) y tu condición mental. Si tienes pene y emocional y psicológicamente te sientes hombre, eres hombre. Lo mismo con las mujeres. 

Si tienes pene, testiculos, testosterona etc. pero te sientes mujer... eres homosexual.

Con las mujeres es un poco mas complicado... porque las hay con vagina, pechos, instintos maternales, sumamente femeninas que se saben y se sienten mujeres, pero no les gustan los hombres, les gustan las mujeres. 

Es un asunto demasiado matizado para reducirlo a 1 y 2.


----------



## Laia

Metztli said:
			
		

> Si tienes pene, testiculos, testosterona etc. pero te sientes mujer... eres homosexual.


 
No eres homosexual, sino transexual. Los homosexuales hombres tienen pene y se sienten hombres. Sólo que les gustan los hombres.

Los transexuales hombres tienen pene y se sienten mujer. Por eso se operan y medican para conseguir ser mujer físicamente a parte de mentalmente. Luego que sean homosexuales o heterosexuales es otra historia.

Creo que es así


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Laia said:
			
		

> No eres homosexual, sino transexual. Los homosexuales hombres tienen pene y *se sienten hombres. Sólo que les gustan los hombres.*
> 
> Los transexuales hombres tienen pene y se sienten mujer. Por eso se operan y medican para conseguir ser mujer físicamente a parte de mentalmente. Luego que sean homosexuales o heterosexuales es otra historia.
> 
> Creo que es así


 
Laia, qué me has salvado de un infarto "maja" 
Ya estaba que no sabía que decir al respecto...

Apunto y agrego, según la comunidad LGTB:

Homosexual: Persona que se siente atraida sexual y físicamente por personas de su mismo sexo, o mantiene relaciones sexuales con personas de su mismo sexo.
Gay: Hombre o mujer que además de sentirse física y sexualmente atraido por personas de su mismo sexo, decide asumirlo y aceptarse a sí mismo como tal.
Trasvesti: Viste casualmente como mujer, puede incluso ser un heterosexual que alguna vez se disfrace de mujer (para una fiesta, un show, etc)
Transexual: Aquel que asume una identidad (rol social, afectivo y sexual) contraria a su sexo biológico
Trasgénero: Aquel que asume una identidad (rol social, afectivo y sexual) contraria a su sexo biológico y *además* cambia sus órganos sexuales externos. El hombre cambia su pene por una cavidad construida plásticamente parecida a una vagina, una mujer cambia sus órganos externos por un "artilugio" (  ) construido plásticamente como un pene.

No soy un experto, pero conozco un poco ese tema...
Saludos


----------



## Laia

Gracias por el input Tigger


----------



## Metztli

Laia said:
			
		

> No eres homosexual, sino transexual. Los homosexuales hombres tienen pene y se sienten hombres. Sólo que les gustan los hombres.
> 
> Los transexuales hombres tienen pene y se sienten mujer. Por eso se operan y medican para conseguir ser mujer físicamente a parte de mentalmente. Luego que sean homosexuales o heterosexuales es otra historia.
> 
> Creo que es así


 
Hola Laia! 

No es necesariamente asi... como les decía, hay demasiados matices. Hay homosexuales que se sienten mujeres y nunca se operan... no hay por lo tanto transexualismo.  
Hay homosexuales que se sienten hombre y les gustan los hombres que parezcan mujeres... a otros les gustan los que lucen como hombres muy machos... entre las lesbianas también hay diferencias. No todas son femeninas en su arreglo, no a todas les gustan las mujeres femeninas... es un mundo muy complejo.  

Completamente válido y respetables, todas y cada una de sus facetas... y leyendo el thread he visto, con suma vergüenza social, que no todo el mundo lo ve así... que horror!!! a estas alturas!  Pero que le va una a hacer. Some people just don't get it.


----------



## Laia

Sí es complicado... hay mil matices, tienes razón!


----------



## JPVillanueva

Hola, queria pedir disculpas en caso de uqe mis comentarios hayan ofendido o melostado a alguien no era mi intencion.
Luego respondiendo a la pregunta de Alundra:

En ese sentido, me gustaría preguntarle a JPVillanueva si, de haber conocido el anterior sexo de su novia antes de comenzar esta relación la hubiera comenzado igualmente o la hubiera descartado de plano, o se lo hubiera pensado... no sé... me gustaría también saber su opinión al respecto, porque creo que después de una relación afectiva con esa persona la opinión al respecto también cambia mucho las respuestas ¿no creen?

Pues la verdad que nunca me pare a pensar esto, no se que haria, pero no tendria ningun problema, en tener una relacion con esta persona, es difil contestar poruq ya tengo la experiencia que a lo mejor a cambiado mis puntos de vista.


----------



## anapascualina

Alundra, me reitero, si una operación de sexo va contra natura, ¿por qué no se denuncia a occidente por las ablaciones de clítoris en niñ@s con genitales ambiguos?  A mi parece una hipocresia. Si midiesemos la sexualidad con el mismo rasero que tu lo haces. Estos niños no tendrían porque ser sometidos a operaciones tan dolorosas.

Refieriendo a la obsesiva justificación de que uno es hombre o mujer según los atributos que tiene, mi pregunta es ¿que hay de las mujeres que han sufrido dos masectomias como consequencia del cáncer? ¿Y si encima han sido castradas? ¿Entonces ya no son mujeres? ¿Ya no son femeninas, deseables, capaces de encontrar un amor.....¿



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Bueno, yo creo que aquí también hay que diferenciar dos cosas.
> 
> En mi opinión una cosa es lo que los transexuales son en realidad, y otra cosa lo que los demás podamos opinar y la aceptación que tengamos del tema.
> 
> Yo soy de la opinión que una operación de sexo va contra natura, y que por muchos cambios que queramos realizar cada uno es lo que es, por mucho que quiera disimularlo o camuflarlo... y no creo que yo hubiera mantenido relaciones con una mujer que posteriormente se hubiera convertido en hombre... o al menos no de saberlo de antemano... creo... otra cosa es mantener primero una relación personal muy intensa con esa persona...
> 
> Pero por otro lado, opino que cada uno es libre de hacer con su cuerpo lo que quiera y no veo mal que quien se sienta mal con su cuerpo intente realizar los cambios que le apetezcan.
> 
> En ese sentido, me gustaría preguntarle a JPVillanueva si, de haber conocido el anterior sexo de su novia antes de comenzar esta relación la hubiera comenzado igualmente o la hubiera descartado de plano, o se lo hubiera pensado... no sé... me gustaría también saber su opinión al respecto, porque creo que después de una relación afectiva con esa persona la opinión al respecto también cambia mucho las respuestas ¿no creen?
> 
> La pregunta también me gustaría hacerla extensiva a cualquiera de los que en este hilo han afirmado que realmente un hombre puede convertirse total y absolutamente en una mujer y viceversa; si, de haberlo sabido con antelación ellos hubieran mantenido una relación de ese tipo...
> 
> 
> Alundra.


----------



## anapascualina

No creo que los homosexuales estén de acuerdo con tu definición de ellos. Hay homosexuales muy masculinos. Es un mito, y más que verificado, que los homosexuales se sientan como mujeres.
 Puede que algunos sí, pero NO TODOS, mejor la gran mayoría




			
				Metztli said:
			
		

> Esos ya son factores circunstanciales... no porque una práctica salvaje te deja sin clítotoris dejas de ser mujer.
> 
> Yo creo, simplemente, que todo este asunto no se puede reducir a dos: hombre o mujer... hay muchas mas posibilidades... este mundo no es de blanco o negro... es un arcoiris.
> 
> Yo me atrevería a decir que ser hombre o mujer es el resultado de la combinación de tus cromosomas (XX-XY) y tu condición mental. Si tienes pene y emocional y psicológicamente te sientes hombre, eres hombre. Lo mismo con las mujeres.
> 
> Si tienes pene, testiculos, testosterona etc. pero te sientes mujer... eres homosexual.
> 
> Con las mujeres es un poco mas complicado... porque las hay con vagina, pechos, instintos maternales, sumamente femeninas que se saben y se sienten mujeres, pero no les gustan los hombres, les gustan las mujeres.
> 
> Es un asunto demasiado matizado para reducirlo a 1 y 2.


----------



## ampurdan

¿Una falacia? Tenía entendido que una idea no puede ser una falacia, sólo un intento de argumentación lógica, Dandee. Si has detectado una falacia en la argumentación de alguien, la puedes señalar. 

Voy a dejar de lado el tema de la homosexualidad, si te parece, porque no es el tema de este thread: Entiendo que el hecho de que una persona con algún o todos los fenotipos o genotipos masculinos se sienta mujer pueda ser una desviación respecto al sentimiento de la mayoría de personas con genotipo/fenotipo masculino, pero no una desviación respecto a la naturaleza, porque la "naturaleza" no prescribe qué debemos o no sentir, simplemente nos da un carga de información genética y nosotros nos hemos de apañar con ella. Únicamente del ser no se deriva el deber. Puesto que gracias a esa información genética parece que gozamos de cierta inteligencia que otros seres no tienen, sería una buena cosa que la usáramos para resolver nuestros problemas.

La "naturaleza" nos presenta una serie de fenómenos en un continuo, y nosotros los clasificamos: esto es un pez, esto es un can, esto es un quercus illex, esto es un macho, esto es una hembra, en función de los criterios que nos parecen más relevantes.
Por ejemplo, uno de los criterios puede ser el que ha enunciado Everness, la capacidad biológica para albergar y dar continuidad al feto dentro de sí. Para algunos, esto es esencial y las demás diferencias son accidentales, no determinantes. Laia ha enunciado una serie de los criterios que los médicos emplean hoy en día para determinar el sexo de un individuo, pero quizá podrían ser otros. Alundra y Dandee (quizá Tigger, ahora no me acuerdo, perdona) han mencionado que la diferencia de sexo afecta profundamente a todas y cada una de las partes del organismo. Bien, yo supongo que eso es cierto, como idea general, pero también creo que debe haber un continuo entre lo masculino y lo femenino, que no todo es blanco o negro. Los hombres tienden a tener una determinada estructura cerebral, las mujeres tienden a tener otra... Algunos hombres piensan como mujeres y algunas mujeres piensan como hombres etc. El hecho de que seamos seres culturales también determina nuestra forma de ser y la manera de cómo aparecemos ante los demás, hasta ahora, nuestras sociedades tendían a asignar roles muy determinados a cada uno de los sexos, por eso era de vital importancia que ambos se mantuvieran claramente distintos uno de otro. Hoy en día, esa necesidad no es tal, aunque nuestras sociedades lo tengan muy en cuenta todavía. Un o una transexual desafía abiertamente nuestra concepción de la diferencia de sexos. Quizá incluso algunos de ellos, no quieren ser ni hombre ni mujer. Algunos otros, pese a tener cromosomas XY, son de por sí bastante femeninos en su organismo, así que las operaciones cambian pequeños aspectos en su organismo, de manera que son mujeres en todo, aunque sean mujeres estériles (de momento).
Dado que hoy en día no se establecen relaciones sentimentales ni se determina qué es una mujer en función de la posibilidad de procrear, creo que la novia de JP no le engañó. ¿Os sentirías engañados si vuestra pareja os confesara que es 100% estéril al proponerle matrimonio? Respondiendo a Alundra, yo, en su mismo lugar, me hubiese sorprendido. Puede que me hubiese sentido algo incómodo en el primer momento, por no ser una situación para la que me hubiesen preparado; pero ni pensaría que ella fuese un hombre ni el hecho de que otra gente lo pensara me echaría para atrás. No entiendo por qué tiene que ser un factor tan grave el hecho de que esa persona fuese considerada otra cosa antes, si a uno le gusta tal y como es ahora...


----------



## Metztli

anapascualina said:
			
		

> No creo que los homosexuales estén de acuerdo con tu definición de ellos. Hay homosexuales muy masculinos. Es un mito, y más que verificado, que los homosexuales se sientan como mujeres.
> Puede que algunos sí, pero NO TODOS, mejor la gran mayoría


 
Pero anapascualina... si yo no estoy definiendo nada. Claramente dije q' hay demasiados matices para tratar de reducir todo a A o B... yo si conozco el mundo gay... no estoy inventando nada.
Tengo amigo homosexuales que nunca se han operado, ni se ponen vestido ni se peinan...  pero que se sienten mujeres. Y se refieren a ellos mismos en femenino.

En verdad, y sin querer ser grosera... dudo mucho que hoy por hoy exista algo "mas que verificado" respecto a la conducta humana y a la sexualidad...


----------



## Fernando

Me parecen unos ejemplos singularmente desafortunados, anapascualina:

- En niños con genitales ambiguos simplemente se intenta que definirles su sexualidad, posiblemente abusando de ellos, pero con el fin de reducirles problemas en su vida social. Son casos excepcionales con una respuesta excepcional.

En el caso del transexualismo pretenden que cambiando sus órganos sexuales externos y con uso masivo de hormonas va a cambiar su sexo, dado que le conceden una importancia enorme a disponer de dichos órganos sexuales para su desarrollo personal. Personalmente no me puedo figurar ninguna persona sin problemas mentales serios que quiera hacerlo, pero como decimos por aquí "hay gente pa to". Mi único problema con esto es que lo pague la Seguridad Social y que cambie su nombre en el Registro Civil.

- Por supuesto que una mujer que ha sufrido una masectomía es una mujer. Un coche sin ruedas sigue siendo un coche, pero si me pides una definición de coche te seguiré diciendo que tienen ruedas.

- Si ha sido castrada sigue siendo una mujer, con el problema de que perderá posiblemente parte de su femineidad por falta de estrógenos.

- A tu pregunta final, por supuesto que exteriormente son menos femeninas, menos deseables y menos capaces de encontrar un amor. Las cosas son como son. Si yo tuviese un brazo menos sería (aun) menos deseable y capaz de encontrar un amor, usando tu poética expresión.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

anapascualina said:
			
		

> Alundra, me reitero, si una operación de sexo va contra natura, ¿por qué no se denuncia a occidente por las ablaciones de clítoris en niñ@s con genitales ambiguos? A mi parece una hipocresia. Si midiesemos la sexualidad con el mismo rasero que tu lo haces. Estos niños no tendrían porque ser sometidos a operaciones tan dolorosas.
> Refieriendo a la obsesiva justificación de que uno es hombre o mujer según los atributos que tiene, mi pregunta es *¿que hay de las mujeres que han sufrido dos masectomias como consequencia del cáncer?* ¿Y si encima han sido castradas? ¿Entonces ya no son mujeres? ¿Ya no son femeninas, deseables, capaces de encontrar un amor.....¿


 
Anapascualina, tienes mucho de razón en plantearlo, y ahora me haces volver a dudar fuertemente. Creo que una mastectomía a ambos senos no depende de que la mujer quiera hacerse pasar por hombre y es entonces donde contemplamos los otros factores que la hacen mujer.
Pero la complejidad comienza en el momento en que es por gusto* y no por necesidad vital hacerlo...
Niña... ¿por qué me haces confundir tanto? 
*Edit: Cuando un hombre decide hacerse un cambio de sexo porque siente que "vive" en un cuerpo equivocado (como el caso de Ludovic en la película mi vida en rosa). Algo muuuuuy distinto es cuando o te quitas los senos o matriz o te mueres... 
No se si ahora me explico


----------



## Laia

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Pero la complejidad comienza en el momento en que es por gusto y no por necesidad vital hacerlo...


 
¿Por gusto? Mmm... ¿Por qué?
No creo que nadie tenga ilusión en cambiar de sexo por gusto, hombreee!

EDIT: ha cambiado el post que cité, así que añado esto:



			
				tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Pero la complejidad comienza en el momento en que es por gusto* y no por necesidad vital hacerlo...
> 
> *Edit: Cuando un hombre decide hacerse un cambio de sexo porque siente que "vive" en un cuerpo equivocado (como el caso de Ludovic en la película mi vida en rosa). Algo muuuuuy distinto es cuando o te quitas los senos o matriz o te mueres...
> *No se si ahora me explico*


 
mmm... pues no, lo siento. Si me lo pudieses explicar... perdóname   me parece que estoy siendo muy pesada


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Laia said:
			
		

> ¿Por gusto? Mmm... ¿Por qué?
> No creo que nadie tenga ilusión en cambiar de sexo por gusto, hombreee!


 
Yo creo que sí, por ejemplo... ¿Has visto la película de Almódovar "todo sobre mi madre"?
Creo que La Agrado es un claro ejemplo de alguien que tuvo la ilusion de cambiar de sexo, como ella misma lo dice en una de las escenas de la peli


----------



## anapascualina

1.- No se trata de casos tan excepcionales, y de lo que se trata es de nuestra obsesión por la dicotomia hombre /  mujer. Incluso por encima del derecho a la integridad física.
2.- Estás sumamente equivocado al pensar que la mujer pierde su feminidad al perder estrógenos. 
     a) las mujeres con menopausia o en las postmenopausia no dejan de producir estrógenos totalmente como se cree. La mujer deja GRADUALMENTE DE PRODUCIR ESTRÓGENO DESDE LOS 30 AÑOS,
    b) aunque hay una reducción de la producción de estrogenos durante la menopausia no hay una parada absoluta de la producción
    c) Se ha DESCUBIERTO que incluso las mujeres castradas o sin ovarios siguen produciendo en alguna medida estrógenos. (digo se ha descubierto porque el mercado de las hormonas para mujeres adultas genera cuantiosos ingresos, hablamos de millones y millones de dolares...)

¿Serías tan amable de explicarme que entiendes por relación feminidad-estrógenos?


			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Me parecen unos ejemplos singularmente desafortunados, anapascualina:
> 
> - En niños con genitales ambiguos simplemente se intenta que definirles su sexualidad, posiblemente abusando de ellos, pero con el fin de reducirles problemas en su vida social. Son casos excepcionales con una respuesta excepcional.
> 
> 
> - Por supuesto que una mujer que ha sufrido una masectomía es una mujer. Un coche sin ruedas sigue siendo un coche, pero si me pides una definición de coche te seguiré diciendo que tienen ruedas.
> 
> - Si ha sido castrada sigue siendo una mujer, con el problema de que perderá posiblemente parte de su femineidad por falta de estrógenos.
> 
> - A tu pregunta final, por supuesto que exteriormente son menos femeninas, menos deseables y menos capaces de encontrar un amor. Las cosas son como son. Si yo tuviese un brazo menos sería (aun) menos deseable y capaz de encontrar un amor, usando tu poética expresión.


----------



## Laia

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Yo creo que sí, por ejemplo... ¿Has visto la película de Almódovar "todo sobre mi madre"?
> Creo que La Agrado es un claro ejemplo de alguien que tuvo la ilusion de cambiar de sexo, como ella misma lo dice en una de las escenas de la peli


 
No la he visto... pero no creo que este caso sea la norma, ¿no?
No es normal que a la gente le haga ilusión cambiar de sexo. Si se cambia de sexo no es por ilusión sino por necesidad, creo yo.


----------



## JPVillanueva

Laia said:
			
		

> No la he visto... pero no creo que este caso sea la norma, ¿no?
> No es normal que a la gente le haga ilusión cambiar de sexo. Si se cambia de sexo no es por ilusión sino por necesidad, creo yo.


 

Muy de acuedo con lo que dice Laia, no creo que sea un capricho o una ilusion, creo que es una necesidad.


----------



## Metztli

Laia said:
			
		

> No la he visto... pero no creo que este caso sea la norma, ¿no?
> No es normal que a la gente le haga ilusión cambiar de sexo. Si se cambia de sexo no es por ilusión sino por necesidad, creo yo.


 
Sí Tiger, yo también pienso como Laia... tendrán acaso la ilusión de acabar con el conflicto cuerpo-mente que tienen, pero es por mera necesidad.

La película es buenísima... (te la recomiendo Laia) pero realmente no podemos basar un argumento en un guión cinematográfico, por muy Almodovar que sea.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Laia said:
			
		

> No la he visto... pero no creo que este caso sea la norma, ¿no?
> No es normal que a la gente le haga ilusión cambiar de sexo. Si se cambia de sexo no es por ilusión sino por necesidad, creo yo.


 
No, no eres pesada. Eres inteligentemente curiosa.
Yo no entiendo la necesidad... pero quizá para esa persona puede convertise en necesidad desde el momento en que vivir con un sexo biológico que siente que no corresponde a su sexo emocional, afectivo y sexual le frustra/molesta.
No lo había pensado así y estaba un tanto cerrado a la idea de "necesidad" como un asunto de vida o muerte, como el caso del cáncer.
Acepto que fui yo el pesado en ese momento


----------



## Everness

Alundra said:
			
		

> I don't think so. I think men and women have several more differences that to bear children
> I think the human being is more complex than that.
> Alundra.



Would you care to elaborate? Men can look, think, feel, and behave like women. Some of them see themselves as women and we should respect their perception. However, men can't bear children. They don't have a womb to carry a baby for 9 months. Even if they had a womb, all the other interconnected systems to host and eventually deliver a baby wouldn't be present. The reproductive hardware and software aren't there. Not even transgendered individuals can bear children. 

I've just realized that we are discussing this topic at an onthogenetic level. I think we should approach it from a phylogenetic perspective. This would give us the big picture.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Hago un resumen de mi punto de vista porque no quiero que ningun@ me malinterprete y quizá yo mismo haya logrado que lo hagan:
Creo que existe el sexo biológico (y ese no puede ser cambiado, aunque se cambien los órganos sexuales) y existe la identidad sexual que sí puede cambiarse y yo no tengo ningún problema en ello. Lo respeto e incluso admiro a la gente que tiene el valor de enfrentarse a los conflictos sociales que lleva consigo el cambio de sexo. 
Ufff... que complicado expresar una idea tan compleja en unas cuantas líneas, espero haberlo hecho bien


----------



## anapascualina

Everness said:
			
		

> Would you care to elaborate? Men can look, think, feel, and behave like women. Some of them see themselves as women and we should respect their perception. However, men can't bear children. They don't have a womb to carry a baby for 9 months. Even if they had a womb, all the other interconnected systems to host and eventually deliver a baby wouldn't be present. The reproductive hardware and software aren't there. Not even transgendered individuals can bear children.
> 
> 
> Hasta cierto punto... tienes razón, pero en qué plano quedan entonces las mujeres infértiles? Ellas no son pueden concebir un bebé.
> Ah, una cosa es concebir: dar a luz a un bebé (solo lo pueden hacer las mujeres)
> Otra cosa es cuidar y educar: ambos sexos están perfectamente capacitados. que se haga o no es otro asunto


----------



## Metztli

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Hago un resumen de mi punto de vista porque no quiero que ningun@ me malinterprete y quizá yo mismo haya logrado que lo hagan:
> Creo que existe el sexo biológico (y ese no puede ser cambiado, aunque se cambien los órganos sexuales) y existe la identidad sexual que sí puede cambiarse y yo no tengo ningún problema en ello. Lo respeto e incluso admiro a la gente que tiene el valor de enfrentarse a los conflictos sociales que lleva consigo el cambio de sexo.
> Ufff... que complicado expresar una idea tan compleja en unas cuantas líneas, espero haberlo hecho bien


 
 Bastante bien, claro y conciso... 

Yo también admiro profundamente a los que se atreven a enfrentarse a todo por defender su identidad. 
Ojala no tuvieran que defender nada ni enfrentarse a nada ... pero creo que algun día asi será... poquito a poco pero hemos ido avanzando en la materia... no crees?


----------



## Everness

anapascualina said:
			
		

> Everness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you care to elaborate? Men can look, think, feel, and behave like women. Some of them see themselves as women and we should respect their perception. However, men can't bear children. They don't have a womb to carry a baby for 9 months. Even if they had a womb, all the other interconnected systems to host and eventually deliver a baby wouldn't be present. The reproductive hardware and software aren't there. Not even transgendered individuals can bear children.
> 
> 
> Hasta cierto punto... tienes razón, pero en qué plano quedan entonces las mujeres infértiles? Ellas no son pueden concebir un bebé.
> Ah, una cosa es concebir: dar a luz a un bebé (solo lo pueden hacer las mujeres)
> Otra cosa es cuidar y educar: ambos sexos están perfectamente capacitados. que se haga o no es otro asunto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Con todo respeto, también hay hombres infértiles. Mother Nature is in the wholesale business and doesn't care about individual complaints.... unfortunately!   Algún día integraremos las funciones maternales y paternales y dejaremos de lado el sexismo que hoy por hoy reina en el campo de la crianza de niños.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fernando

anapascualina said:
			
		

> 1.- No se trata de casos tan excepcionales, y de lo que se trata es de nuestra obsesión por la dicotomia hombre /  mujer. Incluso por encima del derecho a la integridad física.


Hombre, el que no respeta su integridad física es el transexual, ¿no?



			
				anapascualina said:
			
		

> 2.- Estás sumamente equivocado al pensar que la mujer pierde su feminidad al perder estrógenos.


O sea, que la capacidad de tener hijos, de soportar un embarazo, de menstruar, etc. no forman parte de la femineidad , según tú.



			
				anapascualina said:
			
		

> a) las mujeres con menopausia o en las postmenopausia no dejan de producir estrógenos totalmente como se cree. La mujer deja GRADUALMENTE DE PRODUCIR ESTRÓGENO DESDE LOS 30 AÑOS,
> b) aunque hay una reducción de la producción de estrogenos durante la menopausia no hay una parada absoluta de la producción


¿Y? Por cierto, los hombres también producimos estrógenos.



			
				anapascualina said:
			
		

> c) Se ha DESCUBIERTO que incluso las mujeres castradas o sin ovarios siguen produciendo en alguna medida estrógenos. (digo se ha descubierto porque el mercado de las hormonas para mujeres adultas genera cuantiosos ingresos, hablamos de millones y millones de dolares...)


¿Y? ¿Alguien ha dicho que las gónadas sean las únicas productoras de hormonas sexuales? Simplemente son grandes productoras de hormonas sexuales.



			
				anapascualina said:
			
		

> ¿Serías tan amable de explicarme que entiendes por relación feminidad-estrógenos?


¿Cómo no? Ver primer apartado.


----------



## anapascualina

Tus justificaciones no están argumentadas y lo sabes
¿Reducimos feminidad al hecho de tener hijos y menstruar? 
La esperanza de vida de una mujer en occidente está estimada en 85 años y tu consideras que una mujer pierde su feminidad cuando pierde la menstruación. Osea, que es al menos 50 años de su vida no femenina. Suena un tanto androcéntrico discurso, y lo ultimo que quiero es ofender. Además la menopausia no es homogénea, se puede dar a los cuarenta, cincuenta, cincuenta y cinco...
Hay señoras de cincuenta años que son mucho más femeninas que mujeres de 25 o 30 años. ENtonces las mujeres que padecen amenorrea (transtornos alimenticios, como algunas modelos...) ya no son entonces femeninas según tu punto de vista...


----------



## anapascualina

¿y las mujeres que deciden no tener hijos entonces tampoco son femeninas?


----------



## Metztli

Fernando said:
			
		

> O sea, que la capacidad de tener hijos, de soportar un embarazo, de menstruar, etc. no forman parte de la femineidad , según tú.quote]
> 
> Según ella y según yo y casi todas... esas son funciones biólogicas inherentes al sexo femenino... nada mas.
> 
> Una mujer q' no regla-- por cualquiera q' sea la causa, es igual de femenina que una que si regla. Tener o no tener hijos... no es parte de la femineidad... de qué me hablas, Fernando?


----------



## Fernando

anapascualina said:
			
		

> ¿Reducimos feminidad al hecho de tener hijos y menstruar?



Para nada. He dicho que forman parte de la femineidad. La CAPACIDAD de tener hijos forma parte de la feminidad. Que se use o no es otro asunto. Por cierto, la menopausia también forma parte de la feminidad. Los hombres no la tenemos.

Independientemente de eso, después de la menopausia las mujeres pierden CARACTERÍSTICAS FEMENINAS.


----------



## Laia

Fernando said:
			
		

> Por cierto, la menopausia también forma parte de la feminidad. Los hombres no la tenemos.


 
Fernando, me has hecho pensar en algo un tanto curioso.

No sé si habéis oido hablar de la "pitopausia". Perdonad si es malsonante.


----------



## Fernando

La pitopausia o andropausia o cualquier expresión que os guste más, tiene poco que ver con la menopausia, pero es nuestra forma particular de declive de la capacidad sexual. Aunque no soy médico y me encuentro (espero) alejado de esta eventualidad, entiendo que hay múltiples diferencias. ¿Qué tiene que ver?


----------



## Laia

Fernando said:
			
		

> ¿Qué tiene que ver?


Absolutamente nada. Se aleja del tema lo mismo que lo hacía la menopausia, ¿no?


----------



## anapascualina

Si, se aleja del tema, pero no mucho...
La cuestión era la misma que cuando JP preguntaba si era mujer o hombre.
Porque se habla del concepto feminidad. Para él la noviA de JP no puede ser femenina, al igual que una mujer con la menopausia... ¿? intersante concepción de qué es la feminidad


----------



## Laia

Quizás deberíamos definir lo que es sentirse mujer o sentirse hombre, feminidad y masculinidad... si vamos a seguir en esta línea... no sé, es una propuesta.


----------



## luar

Something I understood, after reading this thread, is that we cannot affirm anything about nothing, there always would be an exception. Just to give you an idea:

A woman is a human being that:

has XX chromosomes: no, because there are people with XY chromosomes that see themselves as women;
has an uterus (e.g.): no, because there are human beings with XX chromosomes that lack of this organ;
can bear babies: no, because there are human being with XX chromosomes, that are sterile or choose not to have children
like to use make-up:  no, because you would have to comply with the characteristics mentioned above.
I think it would be equally impossible to say that women are human beings, because some of them behave like animals.


----------



## Laia

luar said:
			
		

> I think it would be equally impossible to say that women are human beings, because some of them behave like animals.


 
same happens with men


----------



## Alundra

Laia said:
			
		

> Ok, no problem, contesto.
> 
> Mmm... reconozco que no sería fácil para mí... es difícil ponerse en esta situación... supongo que tendría miedo a que los demás se rieran de mi e hicieran de mi relación chistes o comentarios poco afortunados (como los de Dandee).
> 
> Si me gustase de verdad y me enamorase de él supongo que almenos lo intentaría. Eso quiero creer.
> 
> Uau! Es muy difícil ser sincera...


 
Muy bien, entonces y volviendo a tu argumentación... 

Si para ti:
-Persona que se opera y se le administran hormonas => Cambia su género y todos los atributos que antes tenía... 

Entonces:
-Persona que cambia pulmones o corazón o se hace transfusiones=> ¿No es la misma persona 100%? Es 95% la de antes y 5% la otra? 

¿O sigue siendo la misma persona que antes pero operada?
Pero si eso es lo que yo vengo diciendo... no por muchos órganos que implantes vas a cambiar por completo a las personas...




			
				Metztli said:
			
		

> Yo creo, simplemente, que todo este asunto no se puede reducir a dos: hombre o mujer... hay muchas mas posibilidades... este mundo no es de blanco o negro... es un arcoiris.


 
Contesto a esta cita, aunque respondo así a todos los que dicen que no todo es blanco o es negro...

Básicamente, eso es lo que vengo diciendo desde que empezó el hilo y en mis primeras intervenciones (yo decía, no sé si lo recordarán que los que se operaban no eran totalmente hombres o mujeres...) a lo cual, me respondieron que mis pensamientos eran equivocados y que los que se operaban para cambiar el sexo eran transformados por completo. O sea, ahora ya hay un abanico multicolor...



			
				JPVillanueva said:
			
		

> Pues la verdad que nunca me pare a pensar esto, no se que haria, pero no tendria ningun problema, en tener una relacion con esta persona, es difil contestar poruq ya tengo la experiencia que a lo mejor a cambiado mis puntos de vista.


 
Entiendo que te sea difícil... no creo que sea una decisión muy fácil para tomar... como ves en mi mensaje, también decía que habiendo mantenido una relación intensa con otra persona, yo imagino que tampoco sabría muy bien que hacer...



			
				anapascualina said:
			
		

> Alundra, me reitero, si una operación de sexo va contra natura, ¿por qué no se denuncia a occidente por las ablaciones de clítoris en niñ@s con genitales ambiguos? A mi parece una hipocresia. *Si midiesemos la sexualidad con el mismo rasero que tu lo haces. *
> 
> No entiendo esta frase... ¿me puedes explicar que quieres decir con eso?
> 
> Estos niños no tendrían porque ser sometidos a operaciones tan dolorosas.
> 
> 
> Refieriendo a la obsesiva justificación de que uno es hombre o mujer según los atributos que tiene, mi pregunta es ¿que hay de las mujeres que han sufrido dos masectomias como consequencia del cáncer? ¿Y si encima han sido castradas? ¿Entonces ya no son mujeres? ¿Ya no son femeninas, deseables, capaces de encontrar un amor.....¿


 
Creo que Fernando te ha respondido mejor que podría haberlo hecho yo, pero aún así, te digo lo mismo que a Laia, tu misma me das más razón que me quitas...


La mujer que ha sufrido masectomias, es tan mujer como lo podía ser antes, del mismo modo que la mujer a la que le implantan un pene, creo que sigue siendo si no algo de mujer, al menos sí lo suficiente como para no ser hombre por completo...

¿Tú crees que una mujer castrada (sin ovarios entiendo yo por eso), o sin clítoris, o con pene, o o con una sola pierna.... es menos mujer por eso? Yo no. Siempre dije lo contrario, no sé si has leido todos mis mensajes...

Alundra.


----------



## Laia

Alundra said:
			
		

> Muy bien, entonces y volviendo a tu argumentación...
> 
> Si para ti:
> -Persona que se opera y se le administran hormonas => Cambia su género y todos los atributos que antes tenía...
> 
> Entonces:
> -Persona que cambia pulmones o corazón o se hace transfusiones=> ¿No es la misma persona 100%? Es 95% la de antes y 5% la otra?
> 
> ¿O sigue siendo la misma persona que antes pero operada?
> Pero si eso es lo que yo vengo diciendo... no por muchos órganos que implantes vas a cambiar por completo a las personas...


 
No exactamente...
Lo que quise decir con eso era que operarse de cambio de sexo no es ir contra natura, a mi modo de ver: una persona es la misma que era antes de operarse en ambos casos, sólo que en un caso estaba atrapada en un cuerpo con el sexo equivocado y en el otro estaba atrapada en un cuerpo con un órgano "defectuoso", "enfermo" (no sé cómo llamarlo).
No sé si se me entiende.


----------



## Alundra

Laia said:
			
		

> No exactamente...
> Lo que quise decir con eso era que operarse de cambio de sexo no es ir contra natura


 
En mi opinión... rechazar lo que la naturaleza te ha asignado... es ir contra natura...

Alundra.


----------



## ampurdan

Everness said:
			
		

> I've just realized that we are discussing this topic at an onthogenetic level. I think we should approach it from a phylogenetic perspective. This would give us the big picture.


 Could you elaborate, please?




			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Metzli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> este mundo no es de blanco o negro
> 
> 
> 
> Básicamente, eso es lo que vengo diciendo desde que empezó el hilo y en mis primeras intervenciones (yo decía, no sé si lo recordarán que los que se operaban no eran totalmente hombres o mujeres...) a lo cual, me respondieron que mis pensamientos eran equivocados y que los que se operaban para cambiar el sexo eran transformados por completo. O sea, ahora ya hay un abanico multicolor...
Click to expand...

 #139.


			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Yo soy de la opinión que una operación de sexo va contra natura, y que por muchos cambios que queramos realizar cada uno es lo que es, por mucho que quiera disimularlo o camuflarlo...


 #95.



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> el que nace como hombre, creo que será hombre toda la vida... no sólo es el cromosoma, es el conjunto en sí...


 #41
No me pareció que dijeras que no eran totalmente hombres o mujeres, sino que no lo eran en absoluto.
Yo creo, y no he cambiado de discurso en este aspecto, que es posible un cambio hacia un estado que socialmente se acepte como mujer (por ejemplo, que un hombre al que le gustan algunas mujeres se siente atraído por ella), ya he dicho en otros posts que no se puede cambiar todo, pero que hay muchos estados intermedios en los que es más fácil el cambio a uno de los lados. Ahora bien, uno puede querer mantenerse en un tercer sexo distinto y definirse socialmente así.


			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> _si yo recibo un pulmón como si recibo un pene... sigo siendo yo....
> Me sigo sintiendo yo... no sé si me explico, el hecho de tener un pulmón de otra persona no va a cambiar mi forma de ser, mis reflejos, mis inquietudes, mis miedos, todo... el hecho de que me cambien otros órganos tampoco. _



Evidentemente, tras el cambio de sexo, sigue siendo la misma persona, nadie lo ha negado, no se trata de una operación de cambio de yo, si eso existiese, pero con sexo aparente distinto. Antes era un hombre atrapado en un cuerpo de mujer, ahora es un hombre con cuerpo de hombre.


			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> _Y el hecho de que me metan hormonas distintas a las mías y eliminen o intenten eliminar las que por naturaleza yo produzco... lo que produce en la gran mayoría de los casos (no digo en todos) es un montón de problemas a nivel emocional y psicológico... _


 Puede ser que por naturaleza no produzcas esas hormonas, tampoco. Yo creo que la adecuación del sexo mental al corporal puede resolver, más que crear problemas psicológicos. La naturaleza no sólo nos da el cuerpo, también configura la mente y la cultura humana, la posibilidad de todo eso está en la carga genética que recibimos. ¿Fue contra natura el primer pez que quiso salir fuera del agua? Si tomarse una aspirina para sentirse mejor es ir contra natura, entonces sí, estoy de acuerdo, una operación de cambio de sexo es ir contra natura, pero no me parece que sea la mejor forma de decir, especialmente por el uso que se ha hecho de esa frase a lo largo de la historia.




			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> En el caso del transexualismo pretenden que cambiando sus órganos sexuales externos y con uso masivo de hormonas va a cambiar su sexo, dado que le conceden una importancia enorme a disponer de dichos órganos sexuales para su desarrollo personal. Personalmente no me puedo figurar ninguna persona sin problemas mentales serios que quiera hacerlo, pero como decimos por aquí "hay gente pa to".


 ¡Qué desvergüenza, la suya! ¡Querer órganos sexuales para disfrutar del sexo! La verdad es que es de chalado total... Así va el mundo. 





			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Mi único problema con esto es que lo pague la Seguridad Social y que cambie su nombre en el Registro Civil.


 No veo por qué no debería pagarlo la Seguridad Social. ¿Te afecta en algo el que puedan cambiar su nombre en el Registro Civil? Creo que todos podemos hacerlo, si no me equivoco...


----------



## Laia

Alundra said:
			
		

> En mi opinión... rechazar lo que la naturaleza te ha asignado... es ir contra natura...
> 
> Alundra.


 
Me parece muy bien. Entonces rechazar tu propio corazón y aceptar un transplante o un marcapasos también es ir contra natura.

¿Por que algunas operaciones van contra natura y otras no? Definamos _contra natura._

Si finalmente aceptamos que ambas cosas son ir contra natura, ¿qué tienen de malo?


----------



## gisele73

Alundra said:
			
		

> En mi opinión... rechazar lo que la naturaleza te ha asignado... es ir contra natura...
> 
> Alundra.



Pienso lo mismo.

Eso no significa que crea que esté mal cambiarse de sexo, eso es cusetión de cada uno, algo muy personal y se respeta. Pero sí, es ir contra natura.


----------



## gisele73

Alundra said:
			
		

> Creo que Fernando te ha respondido mejor que podría haberlo hecho yo, pero aún así, te digo lo mismo que a Laia, tu misma me das más razón que me quitas...
> 
> 
> La mujer que ha sufrido masectomias, es tan mujer como lo podía ser antes, del mismo modo que la mujer a la que le implantan un pene, creo que sigue siendo si no algo de mujer, al menos sí lo suficiente como para no ser hombre por completo...
> 
> ¿Tú crees que una mujer castrada (sin ovarios entiendo yo por eso), o sin clítoris, o con pene, o o con una sola pierna.... es menos mujer por eso? Yo no. Siempre dije lo contrario, no sé si has leido todos mis mensajes...
> 
> Alundra.



Exacto. No porque a una mujer se le extirpen ambos senos dejará de ser mujer, del mismo modo que si se pone veinte penes, jamás será hombre, al menos, no completamtente.


----------



## gisele73

Laia said:
			
		

> Me parece muy bien. Entonces rechazar tu propio corazón y aceptar un transplante o un marcapasos también es ir contra natura.
> 
> ¿Por que algunas operaciones van contra natura y otras no? Definamos _contra natura._
> 
> Si finalmente aceptamos que ambas cosas son ir contra natura, ¿qué tienen de malo?


'

Hola Laia,

Me parece que el caso del transplante de corazón es diferente. Si a una persona le transplantan el corazón de otro, es en reemplazo de su propio corazón, de algo que ya tenía, con lo que nació.

Cuando alguien se opera para cambiarse de sexo, no está reemplazando uno de sus órganos por otro igual, sino por algo que nunca estuvo ahí en primer lugar.

Pero repito, no estoy diciendo que esté mal hacer eso.

Saludos


----------



## Alundra

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Cuando pongas una cita... te ruego que la pongas entera...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alundra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el que nace como hombre, creo que será hombre toda la vida... creo que siempre quedará algo de lo que es en esencia por más que lo quieran ocultar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eso no significa que sólo sea hombre... digo yo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alundra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo soy de la opinión que una operación de sexo va contra natura, y que por muchos cambios que queramos realizar cada uno es lo que es, por mucho que quiera disimularlo o camuflarlo... y no creo que yo hubiera mantenido relaciones con una mujer que posteriormente se hubiera convertido en hombre...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alundra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sé... yo veo demasiadas diferencias como para poder decir que el cambio es total.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aquí tampoco creo que dijese que era totalmente hombre...
> 
> 
> 
> No me pareció que dijeras que no eran totalmente hombres o mujeres, sino que no lo eran en absoluto.
> Yo creo, y no he cambiado de discurso en este aspecto, que es posible un cambio hacia un estado que socialmente se acepte como mujer (por ejemplo, que un hombre al que le gustan algunas mujeres se siente atraído por ella), ya he dicho en otros posts que no se puede cambiar todo, pero que hay muchos estados intermedios en los que es más fácil el cambio a uno de los lados.
> 
> Efectivamente, tú no has cambiado tanto de postura... pero yo tampoco fui tan radical... creo que siempre dejé claro que el hombre que se opera para transformarse en mujer no puede llegar a ser una mujer en su totalidad (en mi opinión) y eso significa que tendrá algo de mujer, pero que algo le quedará de hombre...
Click to expand...

 


			
				Laia said:
			
		

> ¿Por que algunas operaciones van contra natura y otras no?
> 
> ¿Porque en unas (operación de corazón, transfusiones, etc...) está la vida en juego y en otras no?
> 
> Definamos _contra natura._
> 
> Yo ya lo hice... defínela tú ahora.


 
A mí me parece que esto ya forma parte de la opinión y prioridades de cada uno...
Para mí en una operación de corazón, tiene prioridad el hecho de que si no se opera, esa persona se muere.

En cambio, en una operación de cambio de sexo, no me parece que corra peligro la vida del individuo, es más una opción personal...

Pero quizás para ti, la prioridad es la misma en ambas operaciones, por eso yo respeto tu opinión, pero no la comparto.

Alundra.


----------



## Talant

Añado mi comentario a este tema....

Desde mi punto de vista, un cambio de órganos sexuales y hormonas no te hace mujer (u hombre). Lo que te puede hacer es parecerte a una. Y, en efecto, es ir contra lo que la naturaleza te ha dado.

Pero por otro lado, el ser humano lleva siglos haciendo lo que le da la gana y yendo en contra de la naturaleza (así le va ahora a ambos).

No estoy en contra de los cambios de sexo. Pero creo que se deben dar en ocasiones muy extremas, y pasando un tiempo por consulta psicológica antes de dar el paso. Puede que se resuelvan los problemas de otra forma, puesto que si un hombre se siente mujer, es algo mental, psicológico o como querais llamarlo.

Se debe intentar siempre el camino menos traumático, aunque sea más largo. El problema es que poca gente está dispuesta a aguantar un camino más seguro si otros le ofrecen la "solución" inmediata a sus problemas.

En cuanto a la financiación por la Seguridad Social, no hay duda que para los afectados es un trauma muy grande, y una inversión aún mayor. Creo que cumpliéndose lo del tratamiento previo, que seleccionará a los que más lo necesitan, sí podría pagar la Seguridad Social. No serán tantos. A cambio subirá el coste del pretratamiento.

Finalmente y como conclusión, es un tema muy espinoso, sobre todo para los afectados, y no creo que exista una solución o respuesta única.


----------



## Fernando

ampurdan said:
			
		

> ¡Qué desvergüenza, la suya! ¡Querer órganos sexuales para disfrutar del sexo! La verdad es que es de chalado total... Así va el mundo.  No veo por qué no debería pagarlo la Seguridad Social.



Porque no me paga ni el Viagra. De hecho ni siquiera los puentes dentales.

Yo quiero ser más alto y fuerte ¿por qué no me paga la SS el tratamiento con anabolizantes y hormona del crecimiento? ¿Para cuando mi elongación de pene? No tengo sexo (muy sano, como reconocen la OMS). ¿Por qué no me pagan unas prostitutas (mayores de edad y libres, por supuesto)? Quiero ser muy feliz. ¿Mi tratamiento de crack diario, por favor?



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> ¿Te afecta en algo el que puedan cambiar su nombre en el Registro Civil? Creo que todos podemos hacerlo, si no me equivoco...[/FONT][/COLOR]



Pues no, te equivocas. Yo no puedo llegar mañana al Registro y decir que me llamo María Esperanza.

Si tiene alguna utilidad saber en el Registro si alguien es hombre o mujer para mí esa persona me está engañando si aparece exteriormente con otro sexo y no hay forma humana de distinguirlo mediante un medio oficialmente reconocido.

Claro que a lo mejor tú opinas que esa información no es relevante en el Registro. ¿Por qué no quitamos también la filiación? ¿Por qué la gente tiene que aguantar toda la vida a unos padres que él no ha elegido? ¿Y el DNI? Yo quiero uno primo, no me gusta el que tengo.


----------



## Laia

Alundra said:
			
		

> Laia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Por que algunas operaciones van contra natura y otras no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Porque en unas (operación de corazón, transfusiones, etc...) está la vida en juego y en otras no?
> Para mí en una operación de corazón, tiene prioridad el hecho de que si no se opera, esa persona se muere.
> En cambio, en una operación de cambio de sexo, no me parece que corra peligro la vida del individuo, es más una opción personal...
Click to expand...

 
*Tu definición de "contra natura":*



> rechazar lo que la naturaleza te ha asignado... es ir contra natura...


Es decir, ¿operarse de corazón no es ir contra natura y operarse de cambio de sexo sí porque en un caso la persona puede morir y en el otro no? Pues no estoy de acuerdo. Según esta concepción de natura o naturaleza, lo natural sería dejar morir a la persona (la del corazón), porque la naturaleza así lo quiere.

Respecto a la definición de "contra natura" soy flexible, la que os parezca bien a todos, a mi también. Pero si operarse es ir contra natura, todas las operaciones van contra natura porque no dejan seguir el curso natural de la vida, visto así.

Creo que es bueno utilizar la medicina para ayudar a las personas, ya sea a vivir más, ya sea a vivir mejor.


----------



## Laia

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Me parece que el caso del transplante de corazón es diferente. Si a una persona le transplantan el corazón de otro, es en reemplazo de su propio corazón, de algo que ya tenía, con lo que nació.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando alguien se opera para cambiarse de sexo, no está reemplazando uno de sus órganos por otro igual, sino por algo que nunca estuvo ahí en primer lugar.
> 
> No, está cambiando el que no debería estar por el que debería estar ahí. Hay gente que nace sin pierna y le ponen una ortopédica... ¿entonces?


 
Me gustaría escuchar otro argumento, que no sea el de la naturaleza.


----------



## Dandee

Laia said:
			
		

> A Dandee:
> 
> 
> Obviamente, o bien tú no sabes lo que es el determinismo biológico, o a mí me han enseñado algo diferente respecto a lo que es el determinismo biológico...
> Yo tengo entendido que el determinismo biológico era una tesis que decía que los miembros de las capas bajas (o mal vistas, o despreciadas, etc) de la sociedad merecían la posición que ocupaban, porque tenían una biología de mala calidad (el ejemplo típico era el de una inteligencia inferior)
> 
> Algo así... no sé si el término quizás es más amplio. A lo mejor lo aprendí mal.
> 
> Saludetes


En referencia al determisnismo biológico. Hay mucho para leer al respecto.
http://ficus.pntic.mec.es/~cprf0002/nos_hace/determin1.html

La naturaleza determina la existencia de los sexos con el objetivo de perpetuar la especie. No veo motivos para que determine la existencia de homosexuales o lesbianas ya que sería un despropósito porque atentaría contra sí misma, sería una acto de autodestrucción. Por eso deduzco que la homosexualidad es un fuera de estándar por desviaciones del orden que sea (yo no lo se).


----------



## Dandee

ampurdan said:
			
		

> ¿Una falacia? Tenía entendido que una idea no puede ser una falacia, sólo un intento de argumentación lógica, Dandee.


 
Recuerdo que a lo que llame falacia es a la siguiente afirmación: "Un hombre por medio de operaciones puede convertirse en una mujer" 

Del diccionario:

*Falacia*: Sofisma. Falso razonamiento para inducir a error.
Sofisma: Razón o argumento aparente con que se quiere defender o persuadir lo que es falso.

Otro diccionario:

*Falacia*: Engaño o mentira //Hábito de emplear falsedades en daño ajeno.

*Otra falacia:*

"La homosexualidad es una preferencia, no una desviación. Esto esta científicamente comprobado."

El hijo mi vecino cada vez que quería hacer creer que lo que decía tenía el más profundo de los fundamentos decía: *"Está científicamente* *comprobado",* con el tiempo me dí cuenta que él no era el único, parece que en el mundo hay millones que para intentar tapar la boca de los demás utilizan esa misma frase como sustituto de un fundamento inexistente, pretendiendo que el fundamento sea la frase misma.

Dandee.


----------



## Laia

Dandee said:
			
		

> *Otra falacia:*
> 
> "La homosexualidad es una preferencia, no una desviación. Esto esta científicamente comprobado."
> 
> El hijo mi vecino cada vez que quería hacer creer que lo que decía tenía el más profundo de los fundamentos decía: *"Está científicamente* *comprobado",* con el tiempo me dí cuenta que él no era el único, parece que en el mundo hay millones que para intentar tapar la boca de los demás utilizan esa misma frase como sustituto de un fundamento inexistente, pretendiendo que el fundamento sea la frase misma.


 
Dandee:
La homosexualidad *no* es ni una preferencia *ni* una desviación: *es una inclinación/orientación sexual*. Es tan natural como la heterosexualidad.


----------



## Dandee

Laia said:
			
		

> Dandee:
> La homosexualidad *no* es ni una preferencia *ni* una desviación: *es una inclinación/orientación sexual*. Es tan natural como la heterosexualidad.


 
No se que significado diferente quieres darle a las palabras inclinación y orientación respecto de preferenecia, ya que preferencia es consecuencia de las otras. En pocas palabras lo que dices es lo mismo de lo mismo.

Nadie discute que sea natural, de hecho es una desviación absolutamente natural, un subestandar de la naturaleza, como los hay muchos.

Dandee.


----------



## Laia

Dandee said:
			
		

> No se que significado diferente quieres darle a las palabras inclinación y orientación respecto de preferenecia, ya que preferencia es consecuencia de las otras. En pocas palabras lo que dices es lo mismo de lo mismo.


 
Las preferencias son algo efímero... hoy tengo preferencia por el helado de fresa, mañana por el de vainilla.


----------



## gisele73

Laia said:
			
		

> Dandee:
> La homosexualidad *no* es ni una preferencia *ni* una desviación: *es una inclinación/orientación sexual*. Es tan natural como la heterosexualidad.


 
En eso estoy completamente de acuerdo Laia.

A los heterosexuales nos atraen las personas del sexo opuesto, pero no es algo que hayamos escogido o preferido, es nuestra tendencia natural, nuestra inclinación. Del mismo modo, un homosexual se siente atraído por personas de su mismo sexo debido al mismo motivo: inclinación.


----------



## Metztli

Dandee said:
			
		

> Nadie discute que sea natural, de hecho es una desviación absolutamente natural, un subestandar de la naturaleza, como los hay muchos.Dandee.


 
Hola Dandee,

Con todo respeto, estás equivocad@. Yo sé que son prejuicios muy arraigados, pero no es un subestandar... es sólo una posibilidad mas.

Gracias!


----------



## Dandee

Metztli said:
			
		

> Hola Dandee,
> 
> Con todo respeto, estás equivocad@. Yo sé que son prejuicios muy arraigados, pero no es un subestandar... es sólo una posibilidad mas.
> 
> Gracias!


 

Sí, puedo estar equivodado pero los subestándares en la naturaleza son efectívamente una posibilidad más.


----------



## Metztli

Dandee said:
			
		

> Sí, puedo estar equivodado pero los subestándares en la naturaleza son efectívamente una posibilidad más.


 
Precísamente, a eso me refiero... son una posibilidad mas dentro de los estándares normales.

Ya sé que los subestándares son otra posibilidad... pero tú sabes a que me refiero... o no?


----------



## Dandee

gisele73 said:
			
		

> En eso estoy completamente de acuerdo Laia.
> 
> A los heterosexuales nos atraen las personas del sexo opuesto, pero no es algo que hayamos escogido o preferido, es nuestra tendencia natural, nuestra inclinación. Del mismo modo, un homosexual se siente atraído por personas de su mismo sexo debido al mismo motivo: inclinación.


 
"A los heterosexuales nos atraen las personas del sexo opuesto, pero no es algo que hayamos escogido o preferido, es nuestra tendencia natural, nuestra inclinación"

De acuerdo: Esa es la tendencia "normal" natural.

"Del mismo modo, un homosexual se siente atraído por personas de su mismo sexo debido al mismo motivo: inclinación".

Esa tendencia natural, no normal es la desviación.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> Porque no me paga ni el Viagra. De hecho ni siquiera los puentes dentales.


 Pues quizá debería hacerlo.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Yo quiero ser más alto y fuerte ¿por qué no me paga la SS el tratamiento con anabolizantes y hormona del crecimiento?


 Quizá porque haríamos del Estado, todavía más, nuestro camello. Yo no creo que sea equiparable la adecuación de la identidad sexual preexistente con el legítimo deseo de ser más alto.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> ¿Para cuando mi elongación de pene?


 Si fuera viable y se estimase que el tamaño de tu pene fuese insatisfactorio, quizá sería bueno que se te pagara.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> No tengo sexo (muy sano, como reconocen la OMS). ¿Por qué no me pagan unas prostitutas (mayores de edad y libres, por supuesto)? Quiero ser muy feliz.


 Porque el Estado del bienestar no da para tanto... Más saludable es comer y te tienes que pagar la comida.




			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Pues no, te equivocas. Yo no puedo llegar mañana al Registro y decir que me llamo María Esperanza.


 Si concurrieran los requisitos legales, lo podrías hacer. Uno de ellos, "llamarte de un modo que induce al error en cuanto al sexo".




			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Si tiene alguna utilidad saber en el Registro si alguien es hombre o mujer para mí esa persona me está engañando si aparece exteriormente con otro sexo y no hay forma humana de distinguirlo mediante un medio oficialmente reconocido.


 Porque no hay distinción relevante (frente a la ley), lo siento. Aquella persona tiene todo el derecho a no revelar que nació con apariencia externa de hombre. Eso forma parte del derecho fundamental a la intimidad, salvo que concurra alguna razón que lo justifique (y los registros guardan constancia de los cambios). 





			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Claro que a lo mejor tú opinas que esa información no es relevante en el Registro.


 Bueno, en tanto la ley haga distinciones según el género, es necesario que este conste en algún sitio.

Dandee, los ejemplos que has aportado no son falacias, aun en el caso de que fuesen afirmaciones falsas (falacias en el sentido de engaño).

La moralidad se basa en en la simple intuición "no hacer a los demás lo que no se desea recibir" con todas las complicaciones y distinciones que se quiera... No en la naturaleza. Me parece que la conservación de la especie no es moralmente exigible, aunque quizá sea algo bueno, en tanto contribuya al bienestar de otros seres.


Por otra parte, las amebas se reproducen asexualmente... Es eso ¿contra natura? ¿Fue la primera molécula que apereció en el universo algo contra natura? ¿Es la inteligencia humana algo contra natura? ¿Vestirse es algo contra natura? ¿Fumar? ¿El sexo anal? ¿los piercings? ¿escribir?... Yo no creo que la naturaleza humana sea algo esencial e incambiable, es algo en evolución. Hasta ahora, la fuerza ciega de la naturaleza determinó la evolución, ahora esa fuerza es algo más consciente, porque interviene la consciencia humana (hace tiempo que intentamos inhibir la actuación de "la ley del más fuerte" por ejemplo, ¿no es va eso contra natura?). Me parece que la expresión "contra natura" esconde una frase tan trivial como "diferente de lo acostumbrado hasta ahora", pero con un plus de intención de invalidar de algún modo esa diferencia como algo no viable, aunque uno pueda no darse cuenta al usarla. Lo mismo vale para la palabra "desviación".

Luar, I think that as long as the law makes differences between male and female, there must be a legal definition so flexible as to make that those people falling into uncertain cases may have the possibility to apply for one of the both. (¿Should we create a third possibility?…).




			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> _Cuando pongas una cita... te ruego que la pongas entera...:_


Alundra, no siempre se cita de forma entera, me centré en los puntos que formaban una unidad de sentido y que no distorsionaban el mensaje enviado (la primera frase que has puesto tú no aparecía junto la otra y la segunda trata un aspecto diferente) y que inducían a pensar que decías que “un hombre no puede dejar de ser hombre y una mujer no puede dejar de ser mujer”, por lo demás, cité el sitio de dónde había sacado tus palabras. Por lo tanto, me parece evidente que no he tergiversado tus palabras. Por otra parte, no hay nada malo en cambiar de opinión si uno se convence.


----------



## Dandee

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Dandee, los ejemplos que has aportado no son falacias, aun en el caso de que fuesen afirmaciones falsas (falacias en el sentido de engaño).


 
Es falaz el que miente (a conciencia) por eso dije anteriormente que puedo entender a aquellos que *creen* (y me refiero a los que en realidad creen)que despues de cambiar solo la forma de su cuerpo cambian de sexo.


----------



## Alundra

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Por otra parte, las amebas se reproducen asexualmente... Es eso ¿contra natura? ¿Fue la primera molécula que apereció en el universo algo contra natura? ¿Es la inteligencia humana algo contra natura? ¿Vestirse es algo contra natura? ¿Fumar? ¿El sexo anal? ¿los piercings? ¿escribir?... Yo no creo que la naturaleza humana sea algo esencial e incambiable, es algo en evolución. Hasta ahora, la fuerza ciega de la naturaleza determinó la evolución, ahora esa fuerza es algo más consciente, porque interviene la consciencia humana (hace tiempo que intentamos inhibir la actuación de "la ley del más fuerte" por ejemplo, ¿no es va eso contra natura?). *Me parece que la expresión "contra natura" esconde una frase tan trivial como "diferente de lo acostumbrado hasta ahora", pero con un plus de intención de invalidar de algún modo esa diferencia como algo no viable, aunque uno pueda no darse cuenta al usarla. Lo mismo vale para la palabra "desviación".*
> 
> Creo que ya expliqué lo que *para mí* significa "contra natura".
> A mí lo que me parece es que invalidar o desacreditar los argumentos de los demás, no da más razón al argumento propio.
> 
> *En mi opinión*, la operaciones de cambio de sexo no son para nada algo que entre dentro de lo llamado natural, tú puedes llamarlo como quieras.
> 
> Alundra, no siempre se cita de forma entera, me centré en los puntos que formaban una unidad de sentido y que no distorsionaban el mensaje enviado (la primera frase que has puesto tú no aparecía junto la otra y la segunda trata un aspecto diferente) y que inducían a pensar que decías que “un hombre no puede dejar de ser hombre y una mujer no puede dejar de ser mujer”, por lo demás, cité el sitio de dónde había sacado tus palabras. Por lo tanto, me parece evidente que no he tergiversado tus palabras. Por otra parte, no hay nada malo en cambiar de opinión si uno se convence.
> Evidentemente, tu puedes citar lo que gustes, yo sé lo que digo y lo que he querido decir con cada una de mis frases, y creo que tanto mi postura como la tuya han quedado suficientemente claras.
> 
> Y efectivamente, no hay nada malo en cambiar de opinión, pero yo estoy tan convencida de lo que afirmo como creo que tú estés de lo que afirmas tú. Hasta este momento, sigo pensando que un hombre siempre tendrá esencialmente algo de hombre por muchas operaciones que se haga o por muchas hormonas que se ponga....


 

Por supuesto, cada uno es libre de pensar lo que quiera, yo vuelvo a repetir que respeto cada una de las opiniones de los demás... intenten respetar las mías. 

Alundra.


----------



## gisele73

Dandee said:
			
		

> "A los heterosexuales nos atraen las personas del sexo opuesto, pero no es algo que hayamos escogido o preferido, es nuestra tendencia natural, nuestra inclinación"
> 
> De acuerdo: Esa es la tendencia "normal" natural.
> 
> "Del mismo modo, un homosexual se siente atraído por personas de su mismo sexo debido al mismo motivo: inclinación".
> 
> Esa tendencia natural, no normal es la desviación.



Hola Dandee,

En todo caso, me parecería mucho más "desviado" si un homosexual actuara como si fuese heterosexual, acostándose con personas del sexo opuesto, etc..., simplemente porque su inclinación o tendencia no es considerada normal, eso me parecería mucho más anormal, porque iría contra su naturaleza, lo que es normal en él o ella.

Pero, si entramos a discutir lo que es normal o considerado normal y lo que no lo es, es historia de nunca acabar.

Sin embargo, estoy de acuerdo en una cosa, y ya lo he dicho antes, una persona puede "cambiarse" de sexo mediante una operación, pero ese cambio nunca será completo...pero si esa operación la va a hacer feliz, yo lo respeto.

Saludos.


----------



## ampurdan

"Desacreditar los argumentos de los demás": intento desacreditar una expresión usada que puede ser usada como argumento, no a la persona que lo usa, y creo que es un método completamente lícito para allanar el camino a la propia argumentación. Es muestra de ello, el que todos lo hagamos.


----------



## Alundra

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hola Dandee,
> 
> En todo caso, me parecería mucho más "desviado" si un homosexual actuara como si fuese heterosexual, acostándose con personas del sexo opuesto, etc..., simplemente porque su inclinación o tendencia no es considerada normal, eso me parecería mucho más anormal, porque iría contra su naturaleza, lo que es normal en él o ella.
> 
> Pero, si entramos a discutir lo que es normal o considerado normal y lo que no lo es, es historia de nunca acabar.
> 
> Sin embargo, estoy de acuerdo en una cosa, y ya lo he dicho antes, una persona puede "cambiarse" de sexo mediante una operación, pero ese cambio nunca será completo...pero si esa operación la va a hacer feliz, yo lo respeto.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Y yo entonces me pregunto... ¿Qué son la pedofília, zoofília, necrofília, etc, etc...? ¿También inclinaciones sexuales normales???

Alundra.


----------



## ampurdan

La pedofília reprobable es la que supone un ataque a la libertad sexual del menor.

La zoofília y la necrofília son actividades que causan cierto rechazo social y pueden ocasionar algún delito, no por sí mismas, sino porque pueden representar maltrato de animales, violación de la propiedad ajena o vejación de un cadáver. No creo que tengan nada que ver con la relación entre dos personas maduras.


----------



## Alundra

ampurdan said:
			
		

> No creo que tengan nada que ver con la relación entre dos personas maduras.


 
Pues los que las practican suelen ser personas maduras (al menos una de ellas)...
Y me refiero en todo caso, a ¿Qué es para esa persona madura esa relación? ¿Una inclinación sexual normal? Evidentemente, todos sabemos lo que supone para la otra parte de la relación.

Alundra.


----------



## gisele73

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que acabas de decir ampurdan.

No veo ninguna relación entre la homosexualidad y la zoofilia, etc..., además, quien es homosexual no está atentando contra la libertad de nadie, como es el caso de las otras actividades citadas.


----------



## ampurdan

Alundra said:
			
		

> Pues los que las práctican suelen ser personas maduras (al menos una de ellas)...
> Y me refiero en todo caso, a ¿Qué es para esa persona madura esa relación? ¿Una inclinación sexual normal? Evidentemente, todos sabemos lo que supone para la otra parte de la relación.
> 
> Alundra.


 
Bueno, esa persona lo puede considerar normal o no. Supongo que los psicólogos dirían que se trata de una parafilia. No puedo opinar mucho sobre este tema, pero creo que un animal o un cadáver no ofrecen las mismas posibilidades de relación que una persona que se trate de igual a igual. De todos formas, ¿no os parece que nos estamos desviando mucho del tema del thread?


----------



## gisele73

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Bueno, esa persona lo puede considerar normal o no. Supongo que los psicólogos dirían que se trata de una parafilia. No puedo opinar mucho sobre este tema, pero creo que un animal o un cadáver no ofrecen las mismas posibilidades de relación que una persona que se trate de igual a igual. De todos formas, ¿no os parece que nos estamos desviando mucho del tema del thread?



Sí, en especial en temas como éste. Creo que ya quedaron claras las opiniones de todos. No se trata tampoco de intentar convencer a nadie de quién tiene o no la razón, porque no se llegaría a ninguna parte. Ya expusimos nuestros puntos de vista, que de eso se trata cuando se discuten temas tan interesantes como éste.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Alundra

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Bueno, esa persona lo puede considerar normal o no. Supongo que los psicólogos dirían que se trata de una parafilia. No puedo opinar mucho sobre este tema, pero creo que un animal o un cadáver no ofrecen las mismas posibilidades de relación que una persona que se trate de igual a igual.
> 
> Tampoco es eso a lo que me refería y lo sabes... Sino a qué tipo de relación se supone que mantiene esa persona adulta y madura... pero bueno... es una pregunta que supongo quedará sin contestar...
> 
> De todos formas, ¿no os parece que nos estamos desviando mucho del tema del thread?
> 
> Claro, como no...


 
Yo tampoco creo que se aporte nada nuevo...

Un saludete.
Alundra.


----------



## GenJen54

*Mod Edit*: This thread has wound its way to a place where it is becoming dangerously off-topic. Zoophilia, necrophilia and pedophilia are types of sexual behavior that have absolutely _*nothing*_ to do with the biological or psychological connections to gender and sexual identity.

 To remind everyone of the original question: 





> Ayer estaba con unas amigas debatiendo sobre género y sexualidad, cuando una de ellas me pregunto: ¿Como sabes que eres hombre? La verdad es que me costo responder y la mayoria de las preguntas me fueron razonablemente rebatidas. ¿Porque tengo pene?¿Porque me gustan las mujeres?¿Porque no me gusta ir de compras?...
> 
> La verdad que no me quedo muy claro porque soy hombre.
> Se han preguntado ustedes porque son hombres o mujeres?


 And for those non-Spanish-speaking forer@s who have not yet had a chance to chime in, here is a _*rough*_ translation:



> I was talking with several female friends yesterday about gender and sexuality when one of them asked me: "How do you know you are a man?
> 
> This got me thinking:  Why do I have a penis?  Why do I like women? Why do I not like to go shopping?
> 
> The truth is I don't have a very clear understanding of why I am a man, so I pose this question to you: Why are you (or what makes you) a man or a woman?


----------



## JazzByChas

I will say that I am a man because I was born one, physically, and I was trained to be a man, for better or worse.

Now, I don't particularly like to go shopping, either, but there are aspects to manhood that you tend to learn from the man (men) in your life, most importantly, your father.  My father did not teach me to express love very well, especially towards my sons.  I will admit I am more apt to express love towards them than my father would have...he was a bit stoic, but it is still difficult.  Self confidence as a man or person, in general, is something that you learn from your parents by being loved and accepted.   If you learn much criticism, you will not think much of yourself, and will be critical.  I could go on and on, but suffice it to say, that what I am as a man is really what I am as a person.  That really (other than the physical, and the sexually-oriented aspects of manhood) related to how well you were taught to be a person.


----------



## Dandee

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hola Dandee,
> 
> En todo caso, me parecería mucho más "desviado" si un homosexual actuara como si fuese heterosexual, acostándose con personas del sexo opuesto, etc..., simplemente porque su inclinación o tendencia no es considerada normal, eso me parecería mucho más anormal, porque iría contra su naturaleza, lo que es normal en él o ella.
> 
> *El punto es la desviación natural. Nada referido a un comportamiento social. Un homosexual es por naturaleza homosexual no importa que actitud social asuma o lo que él o los demás crean.*
> 
> Pero, si entramos a discutir lo que es normal o considerado normal y lo que no lo es, es historia de nunca acabar.
> 
> *La homosexualidad no es normal, pero es natural. Normal deriva de norma, la naturaleza establece normas para perpetuar especies (femenino/masculino, asexuado para otras especies, hermafroditas para otras), la especie humana es de reproducción sexuada, es lo normal.  La homosexualidad es un fuera de norma, no es normal.*
> 
> Sin embargo, estoy de acuerdo en una cosa, y ya lo he dicho antes, una persona puede "cambiarse" de sexo mediante una operación, pero ese cambio nunca será completo...pero si esa operación la va a hacer feliz, yo lo respeto.
> 
> Saludos.


 
*Una persona no puede cambiar de sexo ni completa ni parcialmente, no en la actualidad. El género no es una imágen e un todo armónico. Los hombres y las mujeres no se pueden fabricar.*
*Si un hombre o mujer mediante operaciones CREE haber cambiado de sexo yo lo respeto, lo haga o no feliz porque es su libre decisión. Lo que no es digno ni respetable es que se recurra a engaños, mentiras o  argumentos truculentos para convencer o justificar su interacción con otras personas que ignoran que el que tienen en frente es un farsante.*
*Toda persona transexual que no confiesa su verdad en un principio a quienes se relaciona es en extremo egoísta, malicioso, vil, embustero, ruín, cobarde y temerario. El del ejemplo que motivó este hilo esperó primero comprometer sentimentalmente a su víctima y una vez consumado el enamoramiento le confesó la verdad. No le importó en absoluto la otra persona, solo satisfacer su sexualidad enfermiza. Es más, una persona víctima de un engaño de esa naturaleza DEBIERA necesariamente ser protegido por la legislación en razón de reparar todo daño moral que pudiera sufrir.*
*Si un transexual dice la verdad desde el principio da oportunidad a la otra persona de recapacitar y decidir libremente. Eso es honesto y  absolútamente válido. *


----------



## ampurdan

¡Ay! ¡Nunca me hubiese pensado que las poéticas cadenas del amor comportasen una pérdida de la libertad tan literal, Dandee! Cualquiera diría que esa chica lo hipnotizó y él no tenía ya capacidad para decidir... 

La persona del ejemplo no parece haber actuado tan mal después de todo, quizá, si hubiese anunciado de buenas a primeras que antes pasaba como hombre, JP la habría considerado de una manera que habría impedido que le gustara. Resultó que era una mujercísima mujer que sedució a JP... Bueno, en un momento determinado le confesó a JP la verdad (¡qué difícil!). Ahora JP dice que considera las cosas de otra manera, quizá si se repitiese una situación igual, consideraría como una mujer como cualquier otra a una persona que se ha sometido a una operación de "cambio de sexo" (claro que depende de cada caso, evidentemente). A mí me parece que la persona que deja a la persona que quiere por una razón así, es porque no la quiere mucho. No voy a sacar el diccionario de sinónimos para calificar la acción de aquél que alenta ese comportamiento.


Sinceramente, si pudo "engañarlo" hasta el punto que tuviera que confesarle que anteriormente tenía más apariencia de hombre, es que es socialmente una mujer.

La naturaleza no establece normas para perpetuar especies. Algunos seres vivos se perpetúan, sin más.


----------



## Laia

Dandee said:
			
		

> *Toda persona transexual que no confiesa su verdad en un principio a quienes se relaciona es en extremo egoísta, malicioso, vil, embustero, ruín, cobarde y temerario. *


 
¿Acaso tú llevas un cartelito colgando que diga "Hola, me llamo Fulanito. Como no soy en extremo egoísta, malicioso, vil, embustero, ruín, cobarde y temerario, y debo demostrar ante la humanidad que esto es así, te voy a confesar toda la verdad sobre mí. Nací un soleado mediodía de marzo... Soy un hombre, XY, mi grupo sanguíneo es A+... y estoy dentro de la norma"?  

¿Acaso una persona cuando conoce a otra le da un informe de su historial médico?

Pero déjame decirte algo más: los seres humanos somos egoístas, embusteros y cobardes. Y esto sí es la norma.


----------



## cuchuflete

> *Lo que no es digno ni respetable es que se recurra a .... o  argumentos truculentos para *


describir a una persona que jamás hemos conocido.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Laia said:
			
		

> ¿Acaso tú llevas un cartelito colgando que diga "Hola, me llamo Fulanito. Como no soy en extremo egoísta, malicioso, vil, embustero, ruín, cobarde y temerario, y debo demostrar ante la humanidad que esto es así, te voy a confesar toda la verdad sobre mí. Nací un soleado mediodía de marzo... Soy un hombre de verdad, XY, mi grupo sanguíneo es A+... y estoy dentro de la norma"?
> 
> ¿Acaso una persona cuando conoce a otra le da un informe de su historial médico?
> 
> Pero déjame decirte algo más: los seres humanos somos egoístas, embusteros y cobardes. Y esto sí es la norma.


 
Sólo quiero agregar algo que leí alguna vez, desafortunadamente no recuerdo ahora quien lo dijo
*La moral sólo existe en la mente de los inmorales*​Como hemos dicho y redundado, el género humano vive su vida con tantos matices que todo es subjetivo y abstracto a la vez.
Creo que no hay más que decir al respecto, pero por si acaso iré a buscar un cartelito suficiente grande que colgarme


----------



## gisele73

Dandee said:
			
		

> * Lo que no es digno ni respetable es que se recurra a engaños, mentiras o argumentos truculentos para convencer o justificar su interacción con otras personas que ignoran que el que tienen en frente es un farsante.*
> *Toda persona transexual que no confiesa su verdad en un principio a quienes se relaciona es en extremo egoísta, malicioso, vil, embustero, ruín, cobarde y temerario. El del ejemplo que motivó este hilo esperó primero comprometer sentimentalmente a su víctima y una vez consumado el enamoramiento le confesó la verdad. No le importó en absoluto la otra persona, solo satisfacer su sexualidad enfermiza. *


 
Dandee, 

Me parece que no se debe decir tan suelto de huesos que un transexual por haberse callado su verdadera identidad es un vil embustero y de lo peor que existe, porque en otras palabras eso es lo que has dado a entender.

Es fácil decirlo y juzgar cuando no se es homosexual, habría que estar en el pellejo de esa persona para saber qué hubiésemos hecho nosotros.

No justifico la mentira bajo ninguna circunstancia, pero en un caso como éste no me extraña que no lo confesara desde un principio...quién sabe, puede que muchas veces haya estado a punto de decirlo, pero al final no lo hizo, porque no ha de ser fácil. 

A veces a uno le cuesta confesar cosas mucho más simples, así que ya puedo imaginarme cuánto mas difícil será confesar algo así...a decir verdad, creo que ni siquiera podemos tener una idea de lo que se siente, aunque intentemos ponernos en esa situación.

No digo que la novia de JP haya hecho bien en callarse la verdad cuando lo conoció, pero tampoco juzgo su actitud.

Y al decir que engañó a otra persona con el fin de satisfacer su "sexualidad enfermiza" dejas en claro que eres homofóbico.


----------



## JPVillanueva

Dandee said:
			
		

> *Una persona no puede cambiar de sexo ni completa ni parcialmente, no en la actualidad. El género no es una imágen e un todo armónico. Los hombres y las mujeres no se pueden fabricar.*
> *Si un hombre o mujer mediante operaciones CREE haber cambiado de sexo yo lo respeto, lo haga o no feliz porque es su libre decisión. Lo que no es digno ni respetable es que se recurra a engaños, mentiras o argumentos truculentos para convencer o justificar su interacción con otras personas que ignoran que el que tienen en frente es un farsante.*
> *Toda persona transexual que no confiesa su verdad en un principio a quienes se relaciona es en extremo egoísta, malicioso, vil, embustero, ruín, cobarde y temerario. El del ejemplo que motivó este hilo esperó primero comprometer sentimentalmente a su víctima y una vez consumado el enamoramiento le confesó la verdad. No le importó en absoluto la otra persona, solo satisfacer su sexualidad enfermiza. Es más, una persona víctima de un engaño de esa naturaleza DEBIERA necesariamente ser protegido por la legislación en razón de reparar todo daño moral que pudiera sufrir.*
> *Si un transexual dice la verdad desde el principio da oportunidad a la otra persona de recapacitar y decidir libremente. Eso es honesto y absolútamente válido. *


 

Bueno, aqui tenemos otra de tus opiniones, que creo que ya esta bien de faltar al respeto. Ya me gustaria verte a ti en este caso, y si las cosas te iban a resultar faciles, si por lo que da miedo ( a veces) reconocer lo que eres, es por personas como tu.

Saludos.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Y al decir que engañó a otra persona con el fin de satisfacer su "sexualidad enfermiza" dejas en claro que eres homofóbico.


 
Como cada quien es libre de expresar lo que piensa y se ha dicho cada cosa  yo he escuchado a mucha gente decir que muchos* de los casos de homofobia sólo reflejan el miedo a aceptarse a uno mismo, según dicen algunos psicólogos y miembros de la comunidad LGTB es "proyección": odiar en otros lo que odias en tí mismoy por ende no puedes reconocerlo en ti.
Sólo mi opinión, sin ninguna falta de respeto.
*Edit: Como siempre, _muchos_ no significa _todos_

PD. A ver si me dicen dónde encuentro el dichoso cartelito porque me urge y no encuentro uno, es que en ninguno cabe todo lo que debo decir... que tal que me olvido de algo y me convierto en ruin y despiadado   Estoy entrando en panic mode


----------



## JPVillanueva

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Como cada quien es libre de expresar lo que piensa y se ha dicho cada cosa  yo he escuchado a mucha gente decir que muchos* de los casos de homofobia sólo reflejan el miedo a aceptarse a uno mismo, según dicen algunos psicólogos y miembros de la comunidad LGTB es "proyección": odiar en otros lo que odias en tí mismo.
> Sólo mi opinión, sin ninguna falta de respeto.
> *Edit: Como siempre, _muchos_ no significa _todos_


 
    

Tigger, yo tambien habia oido hablar de esto.


----------



## Laia

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Como cada quien es libre de expresar lo que piensa y se ha dicho cada cosa  yo he escuchado a mucha gente decir que muchos* de los casos de homofobia sólo reflejan el miedo a aceptarse a uno mismo, según dicen algunos psicólogos psicoanalistas y miembros de la comunidad LGTB es "proyección": odiar en otros lo que odias en tí mismoy por ende no puedes reconocerlo en ti.
> Sólo mi opinión, sin ninguna falta de respeto.
> *Edit: Como siempre, _muchos_ no significa _todos_
> 
> PD. A ver si me dicen dónde encuentro el dichoso cartelito porque me urge y no encuentro uno, es que en ninguno cabe todo lo que debo decir... que tal que me olvido de algo y me convierto en ruin y despiadado   Estoy entrando en panic mode


 

Bueno, es una teoría más. Hay teorías para todos los gustos.

P.D. Ayyy Tigger... yo tampoco lo encuentro...


----------



## Fernando

¿Puedo pedir, por favor?

a) A los que traen problemas personales al foro, que se los guarden. A mí no me interesan. Así resulta que cualquier argumento en contra de lo que ya tienen decidido se lo toman como "ad hominem".

b) A los que están en contra, que lo expresen con un pelín más de delicadeza y cariño.

Los consejos anteriores me los aplico yo, por supuesto. Si alguna vez soy maleducado o saco un hilo sobre "¿Por qué las mujeres no me quieren?" golpeadme en la cabeza, por favor.

Cualquier moderador, que se sienta libre de cargarse este post.

Edit: Borrado exabrupto.


----------



## cuchuflete

Fernando,

Gracias hombre....totalmente de acuerdo con



> a) A los que traen problemas personales al foro, que se los guarden. A mí no me interesan. Así resulta que cualquier argumento en contra de lo que ya tienen decidido se lo toman como "ad hominem".
> 
> b) A los que están en contra, que lo expresen con un pelín más de delicadeza y cariño.




borrado- ejemplo de hipo


 Con respeto,
Cuchuflete
Forero


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando ha querido decir "a los que están en contra", a los que están en contra de alguna manera de la solución dada por el que ha presentado su problema personal... Puede que resultara evidente, pero es que yo lo he entendido mal la primera vez que lo he leído.

Yo voto a favor de no prohibir traer los "casos prácticos" que sea a discusión y a ser respetuoso y no insultar a los demás.


----------



## Fernando

Ampurdan me ha entendido perfectamente.

Cuchu, como buen toro bravo, acepto el castigo. Borro mi referencia a mi triste condición en el post #186, pero, por San Apapucio (1), no lancemos homófobo, fascista y similares a la cara de la gente para ver si se asustan y se callan.

Corto mis explicaciones y abandono el hilo.

(1) Santo muy útil y milagroso.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Fernando said:
			
		

> Cualquier moderador, que se sienta libre de cargarse este post.
> Saludos de un homófobico.


 
En algo estoy de acuerdo con Fernando, el post ha transgredido los límites de respeto, cortesía y camadería que manejamos en los foros. Por mi parte esperaré a que algún moderador lo cierre.
Saludos (siempre corteses) 
Tigger

Añado, por si acaso hiciera falta, sólo quise expresar una opinión al respecto, no ser ofensivo o agresivo con nadie en particular. Expreso mis discupas si he molestado.


----------



## cuchuflete

Muy bien dicho Ampurdan,

He entendido las palabras de Fernando de la misma manera que tú.

Hay amplio espacio aquí para desacuerdos fuertes, con tal de que sean educados, y limitados a combate de ideas y opiniones. No caben los insultos, ni contra otros foreros, ni contra 'personajes' ausentes.  

cuchu


----------



## Metztli

Bueno, pero si tiene un punto Dandee en eso de que debió haber confesado la verdad mas temprano... yo estoy con ustedes en todo pero creo que entre informar el tipo de sangre y una operación transexual si hay una diferencia muy grande.

Es información que parte desde la esencia misma de la identidad de una persona... yo creo que no debió de haberse esperado tanto... pero bueno, es sólo mi opinión.


----------



## Fernita

anapascualina said:


> Y que es del caso de una niñ@ que al nacer, como NO tiene pene, le atibuyen que es una niña. Ella es criada y socializada como una niña, pero llega la pubertad y el periodo no viene... Asi que sus padres la llevan al ginecólogo y descubren que ella no tiene vagina.


 
Muy interesante la discusión pero sinceramente, Anapascualina, si cuando nació no tenía pene ni vagina (al menos que esta última haya ido desapareciendo con los años), ¿sus padres esperaron hasta la pubertad para que un ginecólogo lo descubriera? 
Es un poco complicado este tema de la niñ@ para mi pobre cabeza...

Para mí, la respuesta es la genética, como han dicho varios foreros, es decir los cromosomas. Lo que ocurra después, creo que no afecta lo genético de origen.


----------



## tvdxer

JPVillanueva said:


> Ayer estaba con unas amigas debatiendo sobre género y sexualidad, cuando una de ellas me pregunto: ¿Como sabes que eres hombre? La verdad es que me costo responder y la mayoria de las preguntas me fueron razonablemente rebatidas. ¿Porque tengo pene?¿Porque me gustan las mujeres?¿Porque no me gusta ir de compras?...
> 
> La verdad que no me quedo muy claro porque soy hombre.
> Se han preguntado ustedes porque son hombres o mujeres?



Soy hombre porque tengo la anatomia del hombre.

A mi es simple asi.


----------

